# Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September


*Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft​*
Manchmal fragt man sich schon, welcher Sach- und Fachverstand bei manchen Gewässerbewirtschaftern aus Angelvereinen vorhanden ist.

Ich zumindest auch dann wieder, wenn ich solche Meldungen aus der Presse lese:
*Welse in der Lahn: Ein Raubfisch, der schadet *
http://www.nnp.de/lokales/limburg_und_umgebung/Ein-Raubfisch-der-schadet;art680,1544532

Vielleicht sollte sich mancher Bewirtschafter oder Gewässerwart mal mit Fakten auseinandersetzen, bevor sie den Wels grundsätzlich als auszurottenden Schädling durch die Presse ziehen:

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=148<img src=

Wenn da wissenschaftlich festgestellt wird, dass sich große Waller auf dem trophischen Niveau von Hecht und Zander finden, kleine auf dem von Aalen, kann man ja wohl kaum davon sprechen, dass die die Flüsse leer plündern.
(trophisch, Trophiestufe: http://www.spektrum.de/lexikon/biologie/trophiestufe/67864)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich zum einen sehen möchte, wie man Waller mit Angeln in einem Fluss(system) reduzieren will.

Und zum anderen, wie groß die "Wallerplage" eigentlich wirklich ist,  wenn es 20 Anglern gerade mal gelingt, ein Nest mit Jungwallern auszuheben und 7 Welse bis 34 cm zu fangen...

Aber nett, wenn solche Maßnahmen dann immerhin als Naturschutz verkauft werden....

Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Je durchgängiger die Flüsse werden (wie auch von den Naturschutzverbänden der organisierten Angelfischer gefordert), desto eher werden Waller in alle geeignete Fließgewässer ziehen. 
Da Waller vor ca. 4 - 5.000 Jahren schon durch Grätenfunde bei Ausgrabungen im Rheinsystem (Neckar bei Heilbronn, Dr. Ute Seidel, Erdwerke) nachgewiesen wurden (auch Thema "heimisch"), werden 20 Angler mit 7 gefangenen Babywallern eine weitere Ausbreitung eines solchen "Schädlings" im Rheinsystem (hier also Lahn) wohl kaum verhindern können...

PPS:
Vielleicht wäre es sogar besser, Waller zu fördern, statt mit viel Geld zu versuchen, Lachse wieder anzusiedeln??
Denn unabhängig von der Verbauung der Flüsse wird sicher der Waller besser mit zu erwartenden steigenden Wassertemperaturen (Stichwort Klimawandel) zurecht kommen, als Lachse..

Alles nicht so einfach, wie man sieht............


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Wie seht ihr das eigentlich?

Waller als Bereicherung oder als "Schädling"?

Teil der sich ständig ändernden Natur oder auszurottende Bedrohung?


----------



## captn-ahab (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Ich sehe das völlig pragmatisch: Was du nicht ändern kannst musst du akzeptieren!
Bei den Grundeln im Kanal ists doch ähnlich, dagegen ankämpfen ist zwecklos, also muss man sich der neuen Situation annehmen und das beste daraus machen.
Stillstand hat es in der Natur ohnehin nie gegeben, das ist das was wir gerne hätten 

Also wenn der Waller sich ausbreitet, warum nicht? Künstlich pushen sollte man es nicht, aber die die sich von alleine ausbreiten auch nicht bekämpfen.
Kann man ja auch als Bereicherung sehen. Anders als z.B. komplett fremd eingeführte Arten. Wennn die Temparaturen weiter so ansteigen.....dann haben wir in 20 Jahren Snakeheads in jedem Fluss.


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das eigentlich?
> 
> Waller als Bereicherung oder als "Schädling"?
> 
> Teil der sich ständig ändernden Natur oder auszurottende Bedrohung?



is schwer, hier bei uns im norden ist er ja noch nicht so präsent.

als ich mi´m angeln anfing, ich lebte noch in nrw, da konnte man waller nur im süden der republik, also in main, regen, naab, donau, neckar und einigen seen fangen, so sagte man damals zumindest.

bereicherung, für mich nicht, aber ich würde auch nicht so weit gehen und von einem schädling sprechen.
auf jeden fall sehe ich das vermehrte walleraufkommen als einen teil, der sich ständig verändernden natur.


----------



## Seele (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Kommt ganz auf das Gewässer an. An großen Flüsen und Seen sind die Waller gar kein Problem, in kleinen Tümpeln absolut unangebracht. 20 Waller in einem Tümpel von 30 auf 20m ist klar, dass die alles leer fressen. 
Wir haben einen wirklich nennenswerten Bestand von Wallern mittlerweile im See, aber es werden 1. sehr wenig gefangen und 2. richten die 0,0 Schaden an. Die Satzforellen sind trotzdem nach 2 Wochen draußen (liegt angeblich am Waller und nicht an den Anglern, die ja niemals so viel fangen). Karpfenbestand explodiert, Brachenbestand erholt sich nach und nach. Also keine Anzeichen, dass der Waller nur irgendwas kaputt macht. 
Im Fluss siehts genauso aus, viele wissen nicht mal dass seit Jahrzehnten dort Waller drin sind, aber kaum fängt mal nen kleinen haben wir schon ne Wallerplage. Unsere Schonmaße sind auf 0 gesetzt und jeder Fisch muss abgeschlagen werden. Echt traurig. Würde man das so mit dem Hecht machen, der wesentlich mehr frisst wäre das geschrei groß. 

Ich bin wirklich nicht für einen Wallerbesatz in einem Gewässer in dem er nicht vor kommt, aber ihn versuchen auszurotten ist völliger Schwachsinn, da er ein interessanter Sportfisch ist, sowie bis zu 1,2m auch ein ausgezeichneter Speisefisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Seele schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich nicht für einen Wallerbesatz in einem Gewässer in dem er nicht vor kommt, aber ihn versuchen auszurotten ist völliger Schwachsinn, da er ein interessanter Sportfisch ist, sowie bis zu 1,2m auch ein ausgezeichneter Speisefisch.


So seh ich das auch.
Abgesehen davon, dass auch größere Waller schmecken.

Nur wirds im Verhältnis geniessbares Fleisch zu Gräten/Fett etc. irgendwann "fragwürdig"...


----------



## Carpdr (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Ich sehe den Waller eher als Bereicherung für uns als Angler, sodass man nicht unbedingt in Ferne Länder reisen muss, um diesen eventuell fangen zu können. 
Eine Plage sind diese Grundeln, die dazu geführt haben, dass ich die Lust verloren habe, am Rhein mal entspanntes Ansitzangeln zu betreiben.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Rotbart (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Mir kommt die Diskussion, dass ein Waller ein Schädling sei in etwa so vor, wie die Diskussion um die Wiedersesshaftwerdung der Wölfe.

Geprägt von Unwissenheit, beeinflusst von diffusen Ängsten ... aber wissenschaftlich nicht haltbar.

So wie ich Wölfe und Luchse als Bereicherung der Tierwelt sehe, so sehe ich das auch beim Waller - mit dem Unterschied, dass sich Waller auch auf dem Teller hervorragend macht (was ich jetzt von Wolf und Luchs nicht beurteilen kann).


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Carpdr schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Waller eher als Bereicherung für uns als Angler, sodass man nicht unbedingt in Ferne Länder reisen muss, um diesen eventuell fangen zu können.
> Eine Plage sind diese Grundeln, die dazu geführt haben, dass ich die Lust verloren habe, am Rhein mal entspanntes Ansitzangeln zu betreiben.
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Naja, die Grundeln sind aber auch gutes Wallerfutter ;-)


----------



## Seele (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So seh ich das auch.
> Abgesehen davon, dass auch größere Waller schmecken.
> 
> Nur wirds im Verhältnis geniessbares Fleisch zu Gräten/Fett etc. irgendwann "fragwürdig"...



Besser wird der Geschmack sicher nicht, das weg schneiden nimmt ewige Zeit in Anspruch und übrig bleibt kaum noch was. Lieber 2 mit 90cm als einen mit 1,4m.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Seele schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So seh ich das auch.
> ...


Sag ich doch, ess- und geniessbar in jeder Größe, nur dass es ab einer gewissen Größe halt fragwürdig wird.

Wir mussten mal nen 1,98er schlachten, weil der nen Spinner so weit inhaliert hatte, dass der schon richtig blutete.

Seeeehr viel nicht verwertbares, aber der Rest schmeckte.

Dazu zusätzlich zu beachten:
Im Wels als Räuber sammeln sich auch Umweltgifte, als "Fettfisch" natürlich auch besonders Schwermetalle wie Quecksilber, schon von daher sind kleinere Fische zum essen vorzuziehen...

So wie Du geschrieben hast, bis 1,20 m erstklassig und einfach zu verwerten.

Davon ab:
Den Wels, wie der genannte Verein, mittels "Angeln" begrenzen zu wollen, das ist wohl pure Tagträumerei an einem Fluss...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Seele schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf das Gewässer an. An großen Flüsen und Seen sind die Waller gar kein Problem, in kleinen Tümpeln absolut unangebracht. 20 Waller in einem Tümpel von 30 auf 20m ist klar, dass die alles leer fressen.
> Wir haben einen wirklich nennenswerten Bestand von Wallern mittlerweile im See, aber es werden 1. sehr wenig gefangen und 2. richten die 0,0 Schaden an. Die Satzforellen sind trotzdem nach 2 Wochen draußen (liegt angeblich am Waller und nicht an den Anglern, die ja niemals so viel fangen). Karpfenbestand explodiert, Brachenbestand erholt sich nach und nach. Also keine Anzeichen, dass der Waller nur irgendwas kaputt macht.
> Im Fluss siehts genauso aus, viele wissen nicht mal dass seit Jahrzehnten dort Waller drin sind, aber kaum fängt mal nen kleinen haben wir schon ne Wallerplage. Unsere Schonmaße sind auf 0 gesetzt und jeder Fisch muss abgeschlagen werden. Echt traurig. Würde man das so mit dem Hecht machen, der wesentlich mehr frisst wäre das geschrei groß.
> 
> Ich bin wirklich nicht für einen Wallerbesatz in einem Gewässer in dem er nicht vor kommt, aber ihn versuchen auszurotten ist völliger Schwachsinn, da er ein interessanter Sportfisch ist, sowie bis zu 1,2m auch ein ausgezeichneter Speisefisch.


 
So sieht's aus. #6


----------



## Schtuka (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Es ist Saure-Gurken-Zeit und die Wallerstories kommen wieder... Wieviele Kinder wurden diesen Sommer schon von Wallern gefressen?

Ich sehe das genauso wie captn-ahab. Die Beschwererei bringt ja nix. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn ich keine Handlungsalternativen habe. Wie soll man die Fische denn flächendeckend bekämpfen? Und wer soll das machen? Auch hier wird sich ein Gleichgewicht einstellen. Es soll ja Fischarten geben die eigentlich nicht heimisch sind, aber als Nützling gelten. Gehört der Zander nicht auch dazu?

Und die Aale werden bestimmt nicht wegen der Waller weniger, und das nicht erst seit gestern. Tja, Erst fressen uns die Grundeln alle Flüsse leer, und was dann noch übrig ist frisst der Waller. ;-)


----------



## W-Lahn (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Die Diskussion gibt es doch nach jeder längeren Hitzeperiode, absolutes Sommerloch-Thema...


----------



## blassauge (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Bei uns in der Havelregion hat sich der Wels ja angeblich auch "dramtisch" ausgebreitet. Rein angelmäßig konnte ich das bis vor zwei Jahren nicht feststellen, da irgendwie kaum jemand einen Wels an die Schur bekommen hat. Irgendwann hatten wir dann beim Aalangeln einige Waller-"Beifänge". Die waren zwar klein (ca. 35cm) haben aber die Abwesenheit der Aale zumindest ein wenig kompensiert. Da war natürlich die Spannung in den Folgejahren groß. Denn wenn man die Wachstumsrate betrachtet hatten wir mit super Fängen in diesem Jahr gerechnet. Diese blieben jedoch bisher aus. (Einzige Ausnahme ein Wels >1m)...

Wenn ich den Artikel aus der Presse lese liegt es vielleicht an der massiven Entnahme der 7 Jungwelse aus der Lahn....hat bestimmt bis hier durchgeschlagen... ....

Für mich ist der Wels auf jeden Fall eine Bereicherung und ich bin sicher, dass auch ich bald einen richtig guten fangen werde.#:


----------



## Honeyball (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Seit ungefähr 100 Jahren fängt der Mensch an, die Natur zu beeinflussen. Auf diese Weise hat man so manchen Fluss klinisch getötet und so manche Art in Deutschland ausgerottet.
Irgendwann kam dann zum Glück das Umdenken und die Erkenntnis, dass die Natur nicht alles einfach stillschweigend schluckt. Fische aus Rhein, Lippe, Kanälen etc. sind plötzlich nicht mehr nur fangbar sondern auch genießbar ohne gesundheitliche Schäden befürchten zu müssen.
Eigentlich ist also alles gut, gäbe es da nicht die Fraktion der sich selbst so nennenden Natur- und Tierschützer, die jetzt meinen, die Natur auch noch vor sich selbst beschützen zu müssen. Wenn ein Fisch der Gattung A in das Gewässer namens B schwimmt, freiwillig und ohne dazu gezwungen zu sein, dann macht er das, weil er es seinen Instinkten folgend für angemessen hält. Er geht ein ganz natürliches Risiko ein in einer rein instinktiven Nutzenabwägung. 
Wenn Mensch X aus Y meint, sich in Z wohler zu fühlen und dorthin zieht, ist das auch nichts anderes.
Aber da es offenkundig in der Natur von uns dämlichen Menschen liegt, dass alles nur dann gut ist, wenn es sich nicht ändert und früher sowieso alles besser war, sind wir einfach (als Gesellschaft allgemein) nicht in der Lage, Veränderungen gleich welcher Art zu akzeptieren und uns ihnen anzupassen.

An diese unflexiblen Zeitgenossen kann man nur appellieren, sich einfach mal mit Dingen abzufinden, die sich ändern, statt sich immer und überall in alles einmischen und über andere Lebewesen bestimmen zu wollen.

Mann Leute, wir haben sogar überlebt, dass Raider jetzt Twix heißt!!!!


----------



## diddi3007 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Der Waller ist im jedem fall eine  Bereicherung für jedes Gewässer. Wenn man sich mal damit mal auseinandersetzt,weiß man das der Waller nicht mehr und nicht weniger frisst als Hecht und Zander.Wenn von einem Schädling gesprochen werden soll,dann ist es der Kormoran der unsere Fischbestände geferdet.In meinem umfeld bin ich bekannt dafür das ich den Waller auch wieder zurück setze und dazu stehe ich auch.


----------



## stefansdl (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Moin,

in meinen Augen ist es aktuell noch nicht absehbar wohin es sich entwickelt. Noch sehe ich speziell für die Elbe keine Gefahr/Probleme. Allerdings scheinen sich die Welse hier sehr schnell zu vermehren und da sie auch ziemlich rasant abwachsen und schnell keine natürlichen Feinde haben, könnten sie vielleicht irgendwann mal ein Problem werden.Das Nahrungsangebot in der ELbe ist vielfältig und der Weissfischbestand riesen groß. Da wird es noch keinen Konkurenzkampf geben. In den letzten Wochen wurden in unserer Region sehr viele große Welse zwischen 120-180m gefangen. 
In 10Jahren sieht die Lage vielleicht schon ganz anderes aus. Die Zukunft wird zeigen ob der Wels den Hecht,Zander und Aal wirklich verdrängt. Ich glaube es nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Naja, wenn man das in Flusssystemen anschaut, wo Waller vorkommen, sind das meist welche, die eh einen guten Bestand an allen Fischen haben und wo diverse Raubfischarten von Waller über Hechte, Zander, Rapfen etc. nebeneinander existieren....

Und es gibt nun mal NIRGENDS mehr Raubfisch, als ein Gewässer mit Futterfisch ernähren kann (weil das nun mal keine Veganer sind, sondern auf Fisch als Nahrung angewiesen..)......


----------



## Revilo62 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Wenn man in alten Unterlagen "rumschnüffelt", wird man sehr
schnell fündig, was Wallervorkommen in Flußsystemen betrifft.
In meiner alten Heimat, Oder-Spreegebiet, gab es schon immer Waller und es wurden auch nicht nur durch die Fischer große Fische gefangen. Es gab auch schon vor 40 Jahren Leute, die gezielt auf Waller geangelt haben und Fische über 2 m nachweislich gefangen haben und das ganz ohne moderne Methoden und Material. Dank fehlenden I-net oder nur aus Gründen der Verschwiegenheit wussten nur wenige davon.
Diese Fänge waren aber ausnahmslos in Fließgewässern mit entsprechenden Verbindungen zu den großen Flusssystemen.
Nun hat sich ja die Wasserqualität deutlich verbessert, die allgemeine Klimaerwärmung hat ja auch die Natur verändert, also hat der Waller auch denkbar bessere Lebensbedingungen und vermehrt sich dementsprechend, jedoch von einer Plage zu sprechen .... und wenn Oma Ilse ihr Dackel im Badesee verschwindet, dann fragt man sich a) was hat der Dackel im Badesee zu suchen und b) wo kommt der Waller her
Wenn der Baggersee in sich geschlossen ist, dann hat da jemand nachgeholfen und wenn das noch in entsprechenden Mengen passiert ist, dann ist es eben um den Fischbestand oder auch um den Dackel geschehen, 
*die Saat die wir säen.....
*In unserer Arroganz begreifen wir nicht mal mehr, dass die Natur nicht uns angreift, sondern wir in die Natur eingreifen
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> .... und wenn Oma Ilse ihr Dackel im Badesee verschwindet, :


Rettet den deutschen Dackel - fangt Waller.
:q:q


----------



## Revilo62 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Waller sind eben Nahrungsopportunisten, die fressen eben alles, was nicht bei Drei auf der Wasserpest sitzt.
Die steigenden Jungfischzahlen sind ein gutes Indiz, dass genug Nahrung vorhanden ist.
Ich finds immer luschtig, wenn die Aalangler mit Ihren Knicklichtposen am Steinpaket hucken, sieht dann aus wie auf dem Rollfeld von Tegel und dann die kleinen Waller in Beißlaune kommen, hin und wieder ist dann ein größerer dabei, und es Abrisse hagelt, aber das gehört wohl auch dazu.
Dennoch ist genügend Nahrung vorhanden, sonst gäbe es die Brut nicht.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Die deutlichsten Beweise dafür, dass der Waller kein Schädling ist und mit allen anderen Arten sein treffliches Auskommen findet, sind der Po und der Ebro. Da sollten ja nach der Denkweise solcher "Experten" außer Wallern rein gar nichts mehr drin sein, weil Waller ja alles kurz und kleinfressen.

Vom Ebro weiß ich es nur vom Hörensagen, aber den Po und seine unglaublichen (Fried-) Fischbestände habe ich selber erlebt. Da könnten vermutlich nochmal so viele Waller rumschwimmen und man würde es nicht bemerken.

Man sollte sich lieber über die Schädlichkeit von so manchem Funktionär Gedanken machen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Andal schrieb:


> Man sollte sich lieber über die Schädlichkeit von so manchem Funktionär Gedanken machen!


:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## xxerra (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Naja, die Wahrheit ist doch wirklich, dass nur durch den Eingriff der Menschheit die Ausbreitung des Wallers zu genommen hat. Früher waren es im Rhein und Nebengewässer Ausnahmefänge wenn man nen Wels gefangen hat, heute ist es die Regel. Schade ist nur, dass so wie die Welsfänge zu genommen haben, die Zanderfänge abgenommen haben. Dies hat einerseits mit der besseren Gewässerqualität zu tun, aber andererseits auch mit der Zunahme der Wallerbestände (Mageninhalt der größeren ist des öfteren ein Zander, der schon das Maß erreicht hat). Ob man das Positiv berurteilen kann, oder negativ ist jedem das seine...... Ich finds nicht toll, aber was will man machen. Das schlimmste ist dann, wenn man sieht wo es Waller dann in Vielzahlgibt. Aber das ist nicht das schlimmste wegen der Waller, sondern wieder wegen der Menschheit. Sie stehen nämlich direkt nach der Fischhäckselanlage (Wasserkraftwerk), denn ohne diese hätten wir auch ein großes Problem weniger.


----------



## tomsen83 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Ick bin für noch mehr Waller! Saugeile urige Viecher mit Mordspower!|supergri

Mal ganz unabhängig vom ökologischen Schnickschnack betrachtet is dat für mich der Spaßangelfisch schlecht hin!!! Und wer schon mal mitten in ner Nacht seine Reißleine knallen gehört, nen Livebiss auf ne abgespannte Rute gesehen, oder beim Klopfen nach fünf Minuten Köderverfolgung durch ne RICHTIGE Sichel den Biss bekommen hat will nichts anderes mehr!


----------



## Revilo62 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

@xxerra
Der Mensch steht noch vor dem Fischhäcksler, denn er hat ihn gebaut |gr:
Deine Beobachtung in Ehren, aber auch ein "maßiger" Zander gehört zum Beuteschema des Wallers, nur wer sagt Dir, dass der nicht krank oder sogar schon tot war.
Beschäftige Dich mal mit der Lebensweise der Fische, dann wirst Du schnell zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen
Tight lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Deddl (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

"Im Vergleich zu anderen großen Süßwasserraubfischen wie Hecht oder Zander fressen große Welse Beutetiere sehr unterschiedlicher Größe, was zu einer effektiveren Nutzung des Nahrungsangebots führt. Aus diesem Grund haben Welse einen geringeren Einfluss auf den Bestand wirtschaftlich bedeutender Fischarten."(Quelle: Wikipedia, Europäischer Wels)


----------



## marcus (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Hi,

Der Grund für eine massenhafte Ausbreitung einzelner Arten ist meist nicht die Art selbst.
Ich denke wenn das Gleichgewicht im Bestand geschädigt ist, besetzen andere Fischarte eben diese Nische.
Hier wird Raubfisch auf Teufel komm raus geangelt, ohne Rücksicht. Beim Friedfisch ist höchstens der Karpfen noch gefragt. Klar steigt dann das Angebot an Nahrung für die Welse.

Ich finde es gut, das es einen Welsbestand gibt.

Gruß


----------



## Sharpo (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



xxerra schrieb:


> Naja, die Wahrheit ist doch wirklich, dass nur durch den Eingriff der Menschheit die Ausbreitung des Wallers zu genommen hat. Früher waren es im Rhein und Nebengewässer Ausnahmefänge wenn man nen Wels gefangen hat, heute ist es die Regel. Schade ist nur, dass so wie die Welsfänge zu genommen haben, die Zanderfänge abgenommen haben. Dies hat einerseits mit der besseren Gewässerqualität zu tun, aber andererseits auch mit der Zunahme der Wallerbestände (Mageninhalt der größeren ist des öfteren ein Zander, der schon das Maß erreicht hat). Ob man das Positiv berurteilen kann, oder negativ ist jedem das seine...... Ich finds nicht toll, aber was will man machen. Das schlimmste ist dann, wenn man sieht wo es Waller dann in Vielzahlgibt. Aber das ist nicht das schlimmste wegen der Waller, sondern wieder wegen der Menschheit. Sie stehen nämlich direkt nach der Fischhäckselanlage (Wasserkraftwerk), denn ohne diese hätten wir auch ein großes Problem weniger.



Laut aktuellen Statistiken der LV entwickeln sich die Zanderbestände im Rhein hervorragend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Deddl schrieb:


> "Im Vergleich zu anderen großen Süßwasserraubfischen wie Hecht oder Zander fressen große Welse Beutetiere sehr unterschiedlicher Größe, was zu einer effektiveren Nutzung des Nahrungsangebots führt. Aus diesem Grund haben Welse einen geringeren Einfluss auf den Bestand wirtschaftlich bedeutender Fischarten."(Quelle: Wikipedia, Europäischer Wels)



Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte sich mancher Bewirtschafter oder Gewässerwart mal mit Fakten auseinandersetzen, bevor sie den Wels grundsätzlich als auszurottenden Schädling durch die Presse ziehen:
> 
> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=148<img src=
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Für mich ist jede Fischart eine Bereicherung solange diese nicht überhand nimmt und andere Arten im Bestand gefährdet.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Die Diskussion ist im Grunde überflüssig, man muss nur den gesunden Menschenverstand bemühen.

Dort, wo der Wels aus eigener Kraft zuwandern kann wird er sich verbreiten, wenn die Lebensbedingungen passen. Da gibt es keine Möglichkeit der Ausrottung. Mögliche Auswirkungen zu diskutieren ist Unsinn, weil wir die weder einschätzen noch verhindern können.

In geschlossenen Gewässersystemen ist jeglicher Besatz ein Verbrechen am Ökosystem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In geschlossenen Gewässersystemen ist jeglicher Besatz ein Verbrechen am Ökosystem.


Bei rein anglerisch bewirtschafteten Kiesgruben z. B. seh ich da aber auch kein Problem.

Wo er in Naturseen nicht vorkommt, sollte er natürlich nicht besetzt werden..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

dachte ich auch gerade, wenn einer ein Welssee oder Welspuff in einem Baggersee machen will, soll er doch :m

Davon ab ist so ein Fischstaubsauger in den Gewässern eine Bereicherung, da er besonders die lahmen Fische gut wegfressen kann, und das ist wichtig für die Gesunderhaltung der jeweiligen Fischart.


----------



## Ruti Island (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Betrifft mich zum Glück nicht, denn mein Zielfisch der "über-1Meter-Hecht" steht nicht auf dem Speiseplan des Wallers :q

 Nein, jetzt mal im Ernst: Wer meint, dass er den Waller in einem Fließgewässer ausrotten kann, der hat nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.

 Der Grund warum der Waller oftmals als Problemfisch dargestellt wird, ist der, dass er bei der großen Menge (zumindest in meiner Region) als Speisefisch wenig geschätzt ist. Außerdem gibt es wirklich immer wieder Berichte über Tümpel, die der Waller leer gefressen haben soll und nicht zu vergessen die Attacken auf Menschen und Haustiere.


----------



## gründler (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Ich kenne nur ein Schädling auf dieser Welt = Der Mensch.

Kein Tier kein Lebewesen etc. ist so krank/gierig und räuberischer.



|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



gründler schrieb:


> = Der Mensch.


"Der Mensch" ist im dem Fall eine unzulässige Verallgemeinerung, genauso wie wenn ich sagen würde: Der Ami ist die schlimmste Krätze im Terrarium!

Es gibt Menschen, die teilen in Notzeiten das knappe Futter mit ihrer Horde oder Stamm oder Dorf, und andere, die schlagen den anderen sofort den Schädel ein, wenn sie was davon haben wollen. Oder wenn jemand Futtervorräte hat und sie dran wollen.

Genau das gibt es z.B. schon seit Urzeiten bei Schimpansen z.B., die einen halten es so und die anderen so.


----------



## Revilo62 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Betrifft mich zum Glück nicht, denn mein Zielfisch der "über-1Meter-Hecht" steht nicht auf dem Speiseplan des Wallers :q
> Du Glücklicher
> 
> Nein, jetzt mal im Ernst: Wer meint, dass er den Waller in einem Fließgewässer ausrotten kann, der hat nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.
> ...


Ich schalt jetzt mal den Sarkasmusmodus aus, ist auch nicht gegen Dich, Nils 
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Rotbart (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> "Der Mensch" ist im dem Fall eine unzulässige Verallgemeinerung, genauso wie wenn ich sagen würde: Der Ami ist die schlimmste Krätze im Terrarium!



Ich würde beide Verallgemeinerungen als Zulässig betrachten, denn sowohl "die Menschen" als auch "die Amis" dulden in ihrer Mehrheit die entsprechend parasitären Verhaltensformen (beim Menschen) und hegemonialen Bestrebungen (bei den USA), die zu den entsprechenden Bezeichnungen führt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Keine allgemeine Politik!


----------



## Lajos1 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Hallo,

als Schädling kann man den Waller nicht bezeichnen. Früher (bis in die 1970er Jahre) ist der Waller in Deutschland hauptsächlich in der Donau, sowie in der Naab und im Regen sowie noch in einigen Nebenflüssen der Donau. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass etliche Jahre lang der Deutsche Rekord eines, mit der Angel, gefangenen Wallers bei 65 Kilogramm aus der Naab war. Dieser Rekord wurde einige Jahre durch einen gleich schweren Waller aus dem Regen eingestellt. (Quelle:Fisch und Fang, aus den 1960ern und 1970ern Jahren). Von größeren Wallerfängen außerhalb von Bayern hörte man damals kaum.
Vermutlich durch verkehrte Besatzpolitik oder auch durch Überschwemmung von Zuchtteichen ist heute der Waller auch in Kleinflüssen anzutreffen, die oft gerade mal eine Breite von 5 - 6 Metern (oder auch darunter haben) und hier gehört er natürlich nicht rein. Jedoch wird man ihn dort auch kaum mehr wieder rausbekommen.
In Bayern gibt es ja deswegen seit ein paar Jahren kein Schonmaß mehr für den Waller und jeder Waller ist zu entnehmen. Darüber wurde eine extra Verordnung erlassen. Nur wird das auch nichts bringen, denn wenn ein Gewässer dem Waller zusagt ist er dort nicht mehr herauszubekommen. Was die größeren Flüsse angeht, warum sollte dort kein Platz für den Waller sein, in der Natur regelt sich viel von selbst und für uns Angler ist es eine Bereicherung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> in meinen Augen ist es aktuell noch nicht absehbar wohin es sich entwickelt. Noch sehe ich speziell für die Elbe keine Gefahr/Probleme. Allerdings scheinen sich die Welse hier sehr schnell zu vermehren und da sie auch ziemlich rasant abwachsen und schnell keine natürlichen Feinde haben, könnten sie vielleicht irgendwann mal ein Problem werden.Das Nahrungsangebot in der ELbe ist vielfältig und der Weissfischbestand riesen groß. Da wird es noch keinen Konkurenzkampf geben. In den letzten Wochen wurden in unserer Region sehr viele große Welse zwischen 120-180m gefangen.
> In 10Jahren sieht die Lage vielleicht schon ganz anderes aus. Die Zukunft wird zeigen ob der Wels den Hecht,Zander und Aal wirklich verdrängt. Ich glaube es nicht.



 Oh der Wels wurde in der Elbe gezielt Wiederangesiedelt.
So weit ich informiert bin, gehört die Elbe und die Region östlich der Elbe zu seinem natürlichen Verbreitungsgebiet.
 Beim Zander ist das nicht ganz so klar.....

 Fremd ist der Wels im Weser und Emsgebiet.
 Selbst im Reineinzugsgebiet ist es eher unklar, ob der Wels dort heimisch war oder nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



> Selbst im Reineinzugsgebiet ist es eher unklar, ob der Wels dort heimisch war oder nicht.


Im Neckar schon in der Bronzezeit nachgewiesen, da ist nix unklar..


----------



## Rotbart (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> auch durch Überschwemmung von Zuchtteichen ist heute der Waller auch in Kleinflüssen anzutreffen, die oft gerade mal eine Breite von 5 - 6 Metern (oder auch darunter haben) und hier gehört er natürlich nicht rein.



Vorausgesetzt die Ausbreitung erfolgt durch Hochwasser, Laichverschleppung durch Vögel und/oder ähnliche von der Natur eingerichtete Verbreitungsmethoden gehört der Waller (und jedes andere Tier) dorthin, wo es die Natur hingelangen lässt.

Wer legt fest, welches Tier wohin gehört und welches nicht? Die Welt-Tieraufenthaltsbestimmungs-Organistation WTAO?


----------



## BERND2000 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> als Schädling kann man den Waller nicht bezeichnen. Früher (bis in die 1970er Jahre) ist der Waller in Deutschland hauptsächlich in der Donau, sowie in der Naab und im Regen sowie noch in einigen Nebenflüssen der Donau. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass etliche Jahre lang der Deutsche Rekord eines, mit der Angel, gefangenen Wallers bei 65 Kilogramm aus der Naab war. Dieser Rekord wurde einige Jahre durch einen gleich schweren Waller aus dem Regen eingestellt. (Quelle:Fisch und Fang, aus den 1960ern und 1970ern Jahren). Von größeren Wallerfängen außerhalb von Bayern hörte man damals kaum.
> Vermutlich durch verkehrte Besatzpolitik oder auch durch Überschwemmung von Zuchtteichen ist heute der Waller auch in Kleinflüssen anzutreffen, die oft gerade mal eine Breite von 5 - 6 Metern (oder auch darunter haben) und hier gehört er natürlich nicht rein. Jedoch wird man ihn dort auch kaum mehr wieder rausbekommen.
> ...


 
 Im Osten wurde er auch damals gefangen.
 Selbst in S.H.

 Und das er nicht in kleinere Gewässer gehört....ist doch lediglich Wunschdenken.
 Wenn so dort groß werden und sich selbst erhalten, scheint es Ihm dort auszureichen.
 Selbst da kann er oft unerwartet groß werden.
 Kam er im Flusssystem vor, hätte er einwandern können.
 Nur der Besatz von größeren Fischen dort wird also kritisch zu sehen sein.
 Aber das soll man ja auch nicht, den das widerspricht ja immer der guten Praxis.

 Klingt für mich wie die Versuche, schädliche Hechte oder Quappen in der Salmonidenregion kurz halten zu müssen.
 Das mag verständlich sein, aber man sollte es nicht als nötigen Naturschutz verkaufen.

 Der Kern ist halt, in der Natur ist eigentlich nichts über, es ist aber mehr über, wenn man Konkurrenten ausschaltet.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Im Neckar hab ich gar nix gegen Welse - dann ist da wenigstens überhaupt noch was drin, das es sich zu jagen (und essen) lohnt 

Wobei ich große Welse allgemein nicht so als Problem ansehe - es gibt keine effektiveren Satzkarpfenkiller --> insbesondere in geschlossenen kleineren Gewässern, in denen es keine 130er-Hechte gibt, die sich noch an nen Satzer mit 25 cm+ rantrauen.

Was bei Satzer-Dauerverklappung und -nichtentnahme (hier bei uns überall quasi die Regel) IMO zu begrüßen ist. Sonst kommen da ständig nur Karpfen rein und keine mehr raus. Da wird dann wenigstens noch bis zu nem gewissen Grad entgegengewirkt.

Als problematisch erachte ich jedoch kleine Welse, die auf Teufel komm raus wachsen wollen und alles fressen, was auch eine wichtige Nahrungsgrundlage für andere Fische darstellt (Kleinlebewesen, Insekten etc.).

DAS ist IMO das Hauptproblem bei einem sich selbst vermehrenden Welsbestand in geschlossenen Gewässern - gar nicht das eigentliche Fischvertilgen an sich.

Und da kleine Welse bis ca. 1,30 m zudem abartig gut schmecken, kommen die bei mir ausnahmslos in die Pfanne.

Ihre satzerseuche-eliminierenden, größeren Verfettelt-Eltern dürfen jedoch gleich wieder rein und schön weiter aufräumen. Je mehr Karpfen die futtern, desto mehr Schleien überleben.

Den menschengemachten Teufel mit dem menschengemachten Beelzebub austreiben *ggggggggg* 

Da beides blöderweise von Menschen reingeschmissen wird/wurde, geh ich persönlich halt auf geschilderte Weise damit um. Drin ist beides nun leider nunmal bereits.

Wo Welse erstmal drin sind, bekommt man die ohnehin nie wieder ganz raus.

Aber wo in geschlossenen Gewässern noch nicht vorhanden, sollten die IMO tunlichst gar nicht erst rein. Dann muss erst gar nix "ausgerottet" werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Hallo Rotbart,

grundsätzlich hast Du recht, aber hier hat ja direkt (durch Besatz) oder indirekt (Überschwemmung von Zuchtteichen) der Mensch dazu beigetragen, dass der Waller heute auch in Kleinflüssen vorkommt, in denen er früher niemals war. Ist aber egal, herausbekommen wird man ihn nicht, obwohl der Lebensraum für ihn in solchen Kleingewässern nicht ideal ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Wer legt fest, welches Tier wohin gehört und welches nicht? Die Welt-Tieraufenthaltsbestimmungs-Organistation WTAO?



Nö, die Organisation nennt sich "Evolution".

Allerdings richtet die keine Spielplätze für Menschen ein. Sie bringt z.B. keine Amerikanischen Flußkrebse in Europäische Gewässer, kein Drüsiges Springkraut in unsere Biotope, Keine Katzen nach Neuseeland, keine Füchse oder Aga-Kröten nach Australien etc.
Und sie bringt auch keine Welse in geschlossene Gewässer außerhalb von Überschwemmungsgebieten.

Solcherlei Idiotien sind dem Menschen vorbehalten. Denjenigen, die einschleppen und von denen, die sowas als "Bereicherung" ansehen und/oder darin keinerlei Risiko sehen.


----------



## Rotbart (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Solcherlei Idiotien sind dem Menschen vorbehalten. Denjenigen, die einschleppen und von denen, die sowas als "Bereicherung" ansehen und/oder darin keinerlei Risiko sehen.



|good:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Ich würde beide Verallgemeinerungen als Zulässig betrachten, denn sowohl "die Menschen" als auch "die Amis" dulden in ihrer Mehrheit die entsprechend parasitären Verhaltensformen (beim Menschen) und hegemonialen Bestrebungen (bei den USA), die zu den entsprechenden Bezeichnungen führt.



:q:q:q:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im Neckar schon in der Bronzezeit nachgewiesen, da ist nix unklar..


Hat diese Gegend sich seitdem eigentlich weiter entwickelt? :q:q:q


----------



## Honeyball (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

@ Ralle 24: Dein Vergleich hält nur solange stand, wie Du den Menschen eben nicht zur Natur zählst oder als Gegenteil davon ansiehst. Ansonsten....:m#6


----------



## Andal (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hat diese Gegend sich seitdem eigentlich weiter entwickelt? :q:q:q



Nimmt man dort die durchschnittliche Reisegeschwindigkeit auf den Fernreisewegen als Maßstab, dann ein eindeutiges NEIN!


----------



## Trollwut (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Wir haben auch so einen "super" Vorstand, der so ziemlich der einzige mit der Meinung: "Der Waller muss raus" ist.
Weil er macht ja den tollen Fischbestand kaputt. Und frisst mit Vorliebe natürlich Zander. Dass andere Leute aber hervorragend Zander fangen, liegt dann nicht an seiner Angelkunst. #q


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hat diese Gegend sich seitdem eigentlich weiter entwickelt? :q:q:q



Sprachlich sicher nicht......


----------



## Jose (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, die Organisation nennt sich "Evolution"...



nee...
die grundel, der "kleine franzjosefstraussfisch" und der wels, der "große franzjosefstraussfisch", die wären ohne den RMD-kanal hier gar nicht aufgetaucht. die dafür verantwortliche organisation darf ich hier nicht nennen.

die wahrheit liegt im altmühltal begraben.

also nix evolution


----------



## derfrank (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Hallo
In der Cats Illustrated waren schon viele wissenschaftlich gestützte Artikel zum Wels. Für mich habe ich entschieden das ich keinen Wels sinnlos abknüppel. Wenn einer in die Pfanne soll ist das auch mal ok.


----------



## Tobi92 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Jose schrieb:


> die wahrheit liegt im altmühltal begraben.



Na die würd mich mal brennend interessieren


----------



## zander1203 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Also ich kann nur von meinem Gewässer reden und das Gewässer ist 1 H groß und hat sehr viele Welse drin. Die sich auch vermehren ..Ich tippe auf ca 10-15 Fische über 1,70cm

Ich bin der meinung das die Welse wichtig  für unser Gewässer sind , weil es die einzigen Fischen sind die sich auch mal einen Karpfen von 2-4 Kg nehmen zum fressen ....
Wir haben einen großen bestand an Karpfen, Brassen , Aalen, Weissfischen , Hechten und Zanden drin ...
Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine beobachtungen gemacht das einige Fischarten weniger geworden sind  ....


----------



## Jose (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



zander1203 schrieb:


> ...weil es die einzigen Fischen sind die sich auch mal einen Karpfen von 2-4 Kg nehmen zum fressen ...



ist das jetzt carphanta-bashing durch die hintertür?


----------



## zander1203 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Jose schrieb:


> ist das jetzt carphanta-bashing durch die hintertür?



Nein wir haben nur soviel Nachwuchs das das gewässer verbutten würde .......
Wenn die Welse nicht drin wären und wenn du jetzt fragst warum ich das weiss ,weil ich sie beim rauben sehe wenn sie sich die Karpfen an der Oberfläsche holen ...


----------



## Jose (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

ich bin blöd, ich weiß, ich hak jetzt einfach mal nach: wie kommts, dass da so viele fette karpfen drin sind, die  nur durch waller zurückzusetzen sind?
ctrl-z,toitsch strg-z gibbet irl (im richtigen leben) nicht.
karpfen eingeschleppt durch wasservögel? haha, diese vögel kenn ich...


----------



## Andal (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



zander1203 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur von meinem Gewässer reden und das *Gewässer ist 1 H groß* und hat sehr viele *Welse *drin. Die sich auch vermehren ..Ich tippe auf *ca 10-15 Fische über 1,70cm
> *
> Wir haben einen *großen bestand an Karpfen, Brassen , Aalen, Weissfischen , Hechten und Zanden drin* ...





zander1203 schrieb:


> Nein wir haben nur soviel Nachwuchs *das das gewässer verbutten würde* .......
> Wenn die Welse nicht drin wären und wenn du jetzt fragst warum ich das weiss ,weil ich sie beim rauben sehe wenn sie sich die Karpfen an der Oberfläsche holen ...



Also bei einem Hektar Wasserfläche so ca. 1 Fisch pro Liter. Klar, dass dann das Gewässer verbuttet. :q


----------



## zander1203 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Jose schrieb:


> ich bin blöd, ich weiß, ich hak jetzt einfach mal nach: wie kommts, dass da so viele fette karpfen drin sind, die  nur durch waller zurückzusetzen sind?
> ctrl-z,toitsch strg-z gibbet irl (im richtigen leben) nicht.
> karpfen eingeschleppt durch wasservögel? haha, diese vögel kenn ich...




Es wird bei uns kaum noch auf Karpfen geangelt die meisten angeln auf Zander , Aale und Weissfisch.
Dadurch werden es auch nicht weniger an Karpfen ...
Und es werden auch Welche mitgenommen die Schmecken sogar richtig gut solange sie nicht zu groß sind ...
Man muss nur das braune (tranige) im hinteren bereich unter der Haut wegschneiden...


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



derfrank schrieb:


> Hallo
> In der Cats Illustrated waren schon viele wissenschaftlich gestützte Artikel zum Wels. Für mich habe ich entschieden das ich keinen Wels sinnlos abknüppel. Wenn einer in die Pfanne soll ist das auch mal ok.



Und für wie objektiv hälst du eine Zeitschrift, die sich mit der Welsangelei beschäftigt?


----------



## Jose (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



derfrank schrieb:


> Hallo
> In der Cats Illustrated waren schon viele wissenschaftlich gestützte  Artikel zum Wels. Für mich habe ich entschieden das ich keinen Wels  sinnlos abknüppel. Wenn einer in die Pfanne soll ist das auch mal ok.






Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und für wie objektiv hälst du eine Zeitschrift, die sich mit der Welsangelei beschäftigt?




hmmm, zu intellell für mich.
ich bleib einfach naiv: ich knüppel nix und niemand sinnlos ab.
zu "niemand" komm ich evtl. sogar noch mal inne zeitung.
hinter gitter ziemlich sicher.

sorry, ist jetzt aber wohl eher medienkritik angesagt...


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Jose schrieb:


> hmmm, zu intellell für mich.



Tja, da muss ich dir doch mal zustimmen.


----------



## Ruti Island (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



zander1203 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur von meinem Gewässer reden und das Gewässer ist 1 H groß und hat sehr viele Welse drin. Die sich auch vermehren ..Ich tippe auf ca 10-15 Fische über 1,70cm
> 
> Ich bin der meinung das die Welse wichtig  für unser Gewässer sind , weil es die einzigen Fischen sind die sich auch mal einen Karpfen von 2-4 Kg nehmen zum fressen ....
> Wir haben einen großen bestand an Karpfen, Brassen , Aalen, Weissfischen , Hechten und Zanden drin ...




Und das alles auf einem Hektar? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## gründler (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

In der Cats war unter anderem die arbeit von Thomas drin und die wird auch gern von Verein zu Verein weitergereicht etc.

In wie fern seine arbeiten nun für jeden hier glaubwürdig sind überlasse ich euch selbst.


#h

Ach ja vergesse das ihn nicht alle kennen....er ist auch im LV NDS tätig. http://www.raubfisch-xxl.de/tag/thomas-klefoth


----------



## Jose (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



gründler schrieb:


> In der Cats war unter anderem die arbeit von Thomas drin...


UNS Thomas?
"...der hat doch noch nie gearbeitet..." :m


----------



## gründler (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Jose schrieb:


> UNS Thomas?
> "...der hat doch noch nie gearbeitet..." :m


 
Ja hier bei uns ist er unser Thomas 

Ja sorry ich sehe/arbeite öfter mit ihm zusammen darum vergess ich dat immer.

Hier nochmal zum lesen.

http://www.raubfisch-xxl.de/tag/thomas-klefoth


----------



## Jose (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

danke gründler, war schon richtig erschrocken :m


----------



## lute (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

du hast mit deinem ausgangsposting vollkommen recht thomas. in meiner Weltanschauung gibt es keine (fischartigen)schädlinge. auch nicht die von vielen verfluchte grundel. diese art hat wege gefunden, sich weiter auf dem planeten zu verbreiten, so wie damals der mensch. so was nennt man Evolution, soweit ich weiß. nun ist sie da, ein neues Gleichgewicht wird entstehen und in 30 jahren redet niemand mehr von einer nicht heimischen art. gleiches gilt übrigens auch für kormorane. mein kursleiter sagte damals, der kormoran sei ein küstenvogel und da gehört er auch hin, an die küste. aber wer schreibt das vor? diese art ist tiefer ins land eingedrungen und das zu recht, schließlich ist sie auch außerhalb der küste überlebensfähig. nur weil ein mensch, in unserem falle die angler, daraus nachteile ziehen, ist die betroffene art noch lange kein schädling. 

und wenn das jemand doch so sieht dann bleibt zu sagen, dass der mensch der größte schädling von allen ist. 
der mensch ist wie ein virus, welches sich unkontrolliert vermehrt bis alle natürlichen resourcen ausgeschöpft sind. als einziger weg zu überleben, bleibt die ausbreitung auf ein anderes gebiet.

ich habe den teil mit dem kormoran und dem menschen übrigens ganz bewußt mit rein gepackt, um gewisse konsorten ein bisschen zu provozieren, die hier (zu recht) den waller in schutz nehmen, einen kormoran aber sofort zum abschuss freigeben würden.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

@lute
 Ich lese bei Dier eine gefährlich gleichmütige Einstellung.
 Nicht weil ich Deinen Gedanken nicht verstehe.
 Denn es ist sinnlos sich gegen Veränderungen zu stellen, die nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden können, nur weil man den alten Zustand erhalten will.

 Sondern weil vieles viel komplexer ist, als das du das mal eben darstellst.
 Das ist eben nicht alles Evolution sondern es sind oft Fehler durch Menschen.
 Beim Kormoran ist das auch nicht so leicht, es ist nicht der Kormoran sondern es sind verschiedene Kormorane.

 Und was den Schädling betrifft, das bezieht sich auf den menschlichen Nutzungsgedanken, denn in der Natur gibt es keine Schädlinge, aber auch nichts was über ist.
 Wenn also viele Menschen leben wollen, müssen andere Arten eben als Schädling kurz gehalten werden.

 In einem Forellenzuchtteich würde ich jeden Hecht als Schädling betrachten.
 Draußen aber als Bereicherung und unverzichtbar.

 Ähnlich wird es wohl auch beim Wels sein, wer lediglich an Nutzung denkt, dem macht so ein großer Raubfisch halt als Konkurrent Angst.
 Wobei fast nebensächlich erscheint, ob er heimisch oder fremd ist. Oder ob er nützlich oder gefährlich ist.
 Den viel kleineren Zander fürchtet niemand, auch weil er ja so lecker ist.(Ist aber sicher mindestens so invasiv wie die Grundeln)
 Die Grundeln oder die Wollhandkrabben sind lecker, aber bei uns isst sie kaum einer, also eher nerviges fremdes Zeug, was weg sollte.
 Da ist gaaaannns viel Unterbewusstes Denken im Spiel.

 Bislang sind nur ganz wenige Fälle bekannt wo neue Arten überhaupt schwere bleibende Schäden hinterließen.

 Aber ein Beispiel ist tatsächlich immer der Mensch.|supergri


----------



## lute (18. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Auch wenn mir dein Beitrag gefällt, stimme ich dir in diesem Punkt so nicht zu.


BERND2000 schrieb:


> Sondern weil vieles viel komplexer ist, als das du das mal eben darstellst.
> Das ist eben nicht alles Evolution sondern es sind oft Fehler durch Menschen.



Wir sind auch Teil der Natur, dazu gehört auch unser Handeln und unsere Fehler, welche einen sehr großen Einfluss auf die Evolution haben.

Diese betroffenen Tiere haben halt eine sehr komplexe Methoden gefunden, um sich weiter zu verbreiten, nämlich unser Handeln und unsere Fehler. Als ob die Evoulution nur drauf gewartet hätte, dass wir irgendwelche Wasserstraßen bauen, die ein Aufsteigen ermöglichen.
Alexandersittiche genau so. Diese haben uns mit ihrer von uns empfundene Schönheit ausgetrickst und somit quasi auf unser Bedürfnis appeliert, sich schöne Tiere als Haustier zu halten. Dazu gehört dann natürlich das warten auf unseren Fehler, gleich mehrere Exemplare davon entkommen zu lassen.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wenn also viele Menschen leben wollen, müssen andere Arten eben als Schädling kurz gehalten werden.



Stimmt genau. Unser Überleben hängt aber weder von Grundel, noch Kormoran, geschweige den Waller ab, sondern ausschließlich von Zuchtbetrieben.
Wir haben es nämlich schon lange geschafft, in den meisten Gegenden unsere natürlichen Resourcen komplett zu verbrauchen und haben uns von sowas abhängig gemacht. Bezieht sich natürlich auch auf Pflanzenzucht.

Schadet eine Spezies diesen Betrieben, ist unsere Existenz davon abhängig und wir dürfen diese zu Recht Schädling nennen, denke ich.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

@lute ich werde besser nicht darauf eingehen das geht zu weit von Thema weg.

Fakt ist aber, das beim Wels auch so etwas wie eine Hexenjagt begonnen hat.
Denn was ist es anderes, wenn er nun auch in Regionen wo er heimisch ist/war als Gefahr wahrgenommen wird.

Das ist dann nichts anderes wie früher als man meinte Fischotter, Quappen, Raubvögel ausrotten zu müssen um die Natur zu schützen.
Ich verstehe ja das Er nicht in jedem Gewässer besetzt werden sollte.

Nur sollte man sich zunächst einmal informieren wo er heimisch war. Im Zweiten Schritt kann man dann überlegen, was Er wirklich anrichtet. 
Denn in seinen Heimatgewässern sollte es dann ja diese Arten/Lebensgemeinschaften gar nicht mehr geben.
Ich denke da bemerkt man dann schnell, das wenigstens bei uns in Deutschland gar keine so großen Unterschiede/Schäden festzustellen sind. 
Was sind denn die Arten die er in seiner Heimatregion fehlen?
Ich kenne keine Arten die deshalb im Oder oder Donaugebiet fehlen.

Und wenn er dort nicht in kleinere Gewässer einwandern sollte, dann sollte man sich auch gegen Fischpässe sperren, denn natürliche Bedingungen gefährden die Natur natürlich..

Aber diese Gedanken hätte man sich vor Jahrzehnten machen sollen, denn nun ist der Wels bei uns wohl in allen Flusssystemen längst angesiedelt.
Wobei er nur im Weser und Emsgebiet wirklich gesichert früher fehlte.
Was nicht bedeutet das er dort nicht auch viel früher vielleicht doch vorkam.
Er könnte ja zu den Arten gehören die sich im Wechsel von Eis und Warmzeiten, Kalt und Warmfasen ausbreiten oder zurückziehen.
Dann wäre er periodisch heimisch.


Wer aber meint das Welsbesatz in geschlossenen Gewässern unterbleiben sollte, der sollte das auch beim Zander so vertreten.
Der sollte dort auch gegen Aale, oder besser jeglichen Besatz eintreten.
Wobei man trennen sollte, ein Besatz zur Ansiedlung, ein im Gewässer aufwachsender Besatz, oder das Reinkippen von großen Fischen nach Wunschdenken, sind drei völlig verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber, das beim Wels auch so etwas wie eine Hexenjagt begonnen hat.


Vielleicht werden Kormoran und Wasserkraft langweilig oder reichen nicht mehr alleine für schlechte Fänge als Argument?

Und es wird eben auch viel "von früher" von vielen einfach weiter erzählt (Fressmaschinen, machen den Teich leer etc.), als es dazu noch keine substantielle Forschung gab..

Nicht zu vergessen:
Welse (wahlweise auch Kormoran oder Wasserkraft) sind natürlich auch gute "Ausreden" seitens Bewirtschafter gegenüber nichtfangenden Anglern (obs da am fehlenden Fisch oder fehlender Angelerfahrung liegt, mal aussen vor).

Welse müssen nun wirklich nicht überall rein.

Wer aber davon zu träumt, es wäre "Naturschutz" oder könnte gar erfolgreich sein, wenn Angler versuchen mittels Angeln den Wels aus einem Flusssystem (hier, siehe Eingangspost, die Lahn) rauszukriegen, dem spreche ich persönlich die Fähigkeit zur Gewässerbewirtschaftung - zumindest in diesem Themenbereich - ab.


----------



## wusel345 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

*Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*
Wenn ich so etwas lese sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare. Es ist erwiesen, dass Hecht, Barsch, Zander und Rapfen mehr fressen als ein Waller, der erst bei einer gewissen Wassertemperatur von ca. 18°C (laut einer Studie im I-Net) mit Fressen loslegt. Unsere "normalen" Räuiber mampfen das gesammte Jahr über. 

Für mich ist der Waller ein sehr schönes und interessantes Tier, der bei Weitem kein Schädling ist. Aber es ist noch in den Köpfen vieler Menschen: je größer ein Fisch ist, umso mehr frisst er auch. Ist ja wie beim Menschen: Je größer umso gefräßiger! So´n Quatsch (das war pure Ironie).


----------



## Tobi92 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Anscheinend hört bei vielen die Evolution beim Menschen auf.

Warum?
Weil der Mensch als einziges Lebewesen ein Bewusstsein für Größeres und einen gewissen Weitblick hat?

Dass sich der Cormoran verbreitet is ebenso Evolution wie wenn er durch Menschenhand ausgerottet werden würde.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen:
> Welse (wahlweise auch Kormoran oder Wasserkraft) sind natürlich auch gute "Ausreden" seitens Bewirtschafter gegenüber nichtfangenden Anglern QUOTE]
> 
> Da muss ich Dier widersprechen.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Der Verein, der das Wallerfangen als Naturschutz macht, IST ein Bewirtschafter und keine Stammtischrunde...


----------



## Honeyball (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

...und ich beiße nochmal in mein Twix und träume, es wäre ein Raider|rolleyes

Die weit verbreitete Meinung, dass alles was nicht "nützt" ein Schädling ist, wird immer wieder zu solchen menschlichen Eskapaden führen, wie jetzt beim Wels. Wäre dieser z.B. ein angeblich so schmackhafter Pangasius, der sich in unseren Gewässern ausbreitet, wären wahrscheinlich alle Barsche Schädlinge, weil sie dessen Laich fressen #c
Und weil genügend Menschen blöd genug sind, irgendwelche Abwasserklärteichzuchtfische aus dem Supermarkt zu essen, nur weil deren Fleisch so schön weiß aussieht und es genügend Marketing dafür gegeben hat, haben sie auch schon genügend Negatives über die Dackel und Pudel fressenden Ungeheuer aus der Tiefe verinnerlicht, um diese jetzt zu verteufeln und möglichst schnell auszurotten. #6


----------



## siloaffe (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Ja jaaaaaaa 

Ich denke die Waller waren schon immer da also in Rhein Lahn...... 

Durch n paar knaller Sommer und die Grundel mag der bestand zugenommen haben aber n Schädling ist er lange noch nicht. 

Früher (80er-90er) hieß es, wenn mal wieder n Fisch die 40er Hauptschnur gesprengt hat das war n Monster Karpfen heute wars n Waller....... 

Die deutlich gestiegen Fangzahlen resultiern ja nicht nur aus höherem Bestand, durch Bessere Materialien (geflochtene Schnur.....) werden mehr als Beifang gelandet und durch die geziehlte Befischung ist er noch mal präsenter.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Anscheinend hört bei vielen die Evolution beim Menschen auf.
> 
> Warum?
> Weil der Mensch als einziges Lebewesen ein Bewusstsein für Größeres und einen gewissen Weitblick hat?
> ...



Da hat offenbar jemand Schwierigkeiten mit der Definition "Evolution".

Wenn der Mensch irgendwelche Arten von A nach B transportiert und dort in ein Ökosystem ausbringt, hat das nullkommanix mit Evolution zu tun. 
Natürlich unterliegt auch der Mensch der Evolution, sonst hätten wir uns nicht über die frühen Homini zum Homo sapiens entwickelt. "Evolution" im Bezug auf den Menschen ist unsere Entwicklung, nicht unser handeln. Unsere tatkräftigen Einmischungen in die Natur sind daher keineswegs "Evolution", sondern schlicht und einfach menschgemachte, tiefgreifende Veränderungen im natürlichen Gefüge.

Wenn Deine Meinung gilt, kann man alle ökologischen Katastrophen die der Mensch anrichtet mit einem Schulterzucken und dem Hinweis "Evolution" abtun.


----------



## Rotbart (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Honeyball schrieb:


> wie jetzt beim Wels.



Oder beim Kormoran.

Auch wenn ich mir jetzt die Nesseln sämtlicher Bewirtschafter und mancher Angler zuziehe - alle Argumente, die gegen die Schädlingsbekämpfung beim Waller sprechen, lassen sich auch analog beim Kormoran einsetzen. Klingt komisch, ist aber irgendwie schon so.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Oder beim Kormoran.
> 
> Auch wenn ich mir jetzt die Nesseln sämtlicher Bewirtschafter und mancher Angler zuziehe - alle Argumente, die gegen die Schädlingsbekämpfung beim Waller sprechen, lassen sich auch analog beim Kormoran einsetzen. Klingt komisch, ist aber irgendwie schon so.



Besser kann man die widersinnigkeit mancher Argumentation nicht aufzeigen. #6


----------



## Rotbart (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Besser kann man die widersinnigkeit mancher Argumentation nicht aufzeigen. #6



"mancher" ist gut - eigentlich fast aller.

Es wäre ehrlicher zu sagen:
"Wir wollen die Nahrungskonkurrenz dieser Raubtiere nicht, weil sie unser wirtschaftliches Ergebnis beeinträchtigen, daher regulieren wir den Bestand".

Die Argumentation, Raubtiere aus Natur- oder Tierschutzgründen zu jagen, ist schlicht verlogen.


----------



## Zander70 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Ich bin froh das es Waller in unseren Flüssen gibt.
Zumindest hat der Grundelbestand meines Erachtens dadurch nachgelassen.
Vor ein paar Jahren wurde uns bei einer JHV mitgeteilt, das jeder Waller / Wels entnommen werden muss, da spiele ich aber nicht mit, fische aber auch nicht gezielt darauf.
Letztens hörte ich sogar, dass dieser in unseren Gewässern (ich spreche jetzt von der Lippe) extra besetzt wurde wegen der Grundeln.
Kann mir das zwar nicht wirklich vorstellen und habe auch nichts schriftliches darüber, aber kann ja sein.

Eine Bedrohung stellt dieser in meinen Augen, nur für die Grundeln dar. #h


----------



## Rotbart (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Zander70 schrieb:


> Ich bin froh das es Waller in unseren Flüssen gibt.
> Zumindest hat der Grundelbestand meines Erachtens dadurch nachgelassen.
> Vor ein paar Jahren wurde uns bei einer JHV mitgeteilt, das jeder Waller / Wels entnommen werden muss, da spiele ich aber nicht mit, fische aber auch nicht gezielt darauf.
> Letztens hörte ich sogar, dass dieser in unseren Gewässern (ich spreche jetzt von der Lippe) extra besetzt wurde wegen der Grundeln.
> ...



Ganz ehrlich - ich bezweifle das, dass sich der Bestand einer Fischart durch das Besetzen einer Raubfischart regulieren lässt. Wenn dem so wäre, dann dürfte es die Schwarzmeergrundel nämlich im ursprünglichen Habitat kaum noch geben, weil auch dort Waller vorkommen. Dem ist aber nicht so ... 
Außerdem wissen die wenigsten Waller, die eingesetzt werden, dass sie ab jetzt nur noch Schwarzmeergrundeln fressen dürfen.


----------



## gründler (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Ich find das nur noch zum schmunzeln egal ob Verband ob Verein ob Hegefischen....die Geister die ich rief,nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Damals 1992-1995 gab es Babywelse im überfluss,Züchter hauten diese raus für 15 cm ca. Stk.Preis 0,30 Pfennige.

Und ja es gab sie die vielen Vereine die sich dieses einmalige angebot nicht entgehen lassen wollten.

Es hat sich keiner gedanken gemacht man hat nur gesehen ein großer Züchter für Angelvereine haut Babywaller raus also kaufen und rein in unseren bach.

Und nen paar Jahre später fällt diesen Leuten ein,mensch der Waller frißt alles leer.

Ich grinse mir echt nur noch einen über das was hier in unserem Lande abgeht.


----------



## Sharpo (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

War billiges Fleisch..

Man hat halt versucht den Wels als Speisefisch zu etablieren.
Leider ist dies aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht angekommen.


----------



## jkc (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Hi, was sagt denn die WRRL zum Verhältnis Lahn - Waller?

Grüße JK


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Die Argumentation, Raubtiere aus Natur- oder Tierschutzgründen zu jagen, ist schlicht verlogen.



Nicht unbedingt. Es wäre oft sehr nötig, ist aber meist hoffnungslos. Es macht nur dann Sinn, wenn man eine invasive Art zumindest spürbar eindämmen kann. Das ist an Land schon schwierig, im Wasser fast aussichtslos.


----------



## gründler (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, was sagt denn die WRRL zum Verhältnis Lahn - Waller?
> 
> Grüße JK


 
Für die kann sowas doch nur gut sein,weniger Weißfische (angeblich durch Waller) dadurch sauberes Wasser da weniger Weißfisch.....aber mehr Angler die Waller wollen.......Irgendwann weniger Wallerangler da Weißfisch weg und damit auch Waller weg..... und danach auch Angler weg.......nun Wasser sauber...... alles schön weiter machen.....


----------



## ronram (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Also wenn man in dem Artikel, der im Ausgangspost verlinkt ist, den Begriff "Wels" durch "Mensch" ersetzt...den Satz beende ich lieber nicht.

Schon interessant, was der "Naturschutz" so alles hervorbringt.


----------



## Rotbart (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Ich warte ja eigentlich stündlich auf die Pressemitteilung des DAFV, dass man nun neben dem Kormoran und der Wasserkraft auch den Waller als Feind des Angelns erkannt hat und der DAFV nun beginnt, seine bewährte Lobbyarbeit auch auf diesen Bereich auszudehnen und den Kampf anzusagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

man muss ja nicht immer das Schlimmste (für Angler) befürchten..


----------



## Rotbart (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

... wäre aber nur Konsequent, wenn der Verband der angelnden Gewässerbewirtschafter gegen einen "Schädling" vorgeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

wo Du recht hast.....


----------



## BERND2000 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wo Du recht hast.....


 Hat er ja nicht.
 Von einer Welsplage spricht man oft, wenn wiederholt einzelne Jungfische gefangen wurden.
 Weil die ja alle mal groß werden...|uhoh:
 So auch in meiner Heimat, wo er etwa so zahlreich gefangen wird wie die Wandersalmoniden.
 Bei letzteren spricht man natürlich nicht von einer Plage, sondern von Arten die Schutz benötigen, weil sie ja so selten sind.

 Da vergisst man schnell den Rapfen oder den Zander, als weitere zumeist fremde Raubfischarten.

 Na ja man streitet sich über das was ein Kormoran am Tag frisst.
 Rechnet man aber das zusammen was Kormorane fressen kommt man schnell auf die Entnahmemengen die Anglern zusammen kaum erreichen.
Da scheint es zu reichen die geringeren Futtermengen der Vogelschützer je Vogel zu nehmen, die Fischerei rechnet mit deutlich höheren Mengen.
Wird es beim Besatz beachtet, kann man kleine Wunder erleben, was plötzlich wieder gefangen wird.
 Tut man es nicht füttert man halt die Vögel.

 Der Wels ist aber mehr als nur ein weiterer Raubfisch, er ist auch der Müllschlucker der das Aas frisst und kommt wie der Zander auch selbst in ausgebauten Wasserstraßen gut zurecht.
 Benötigt aber bei weitem nicht so viel O² wie der empfindliche Zander.

 Aber das Ganze ist frustrierend, wenn selbst in Angelforen im Kormoran und Querbauten kaum Probleme gesehen werden.
 Das meinte ich mit Stammtisch, denn das ist vergleichbar.


----------



## Sharpo (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Nicht zu vergessen was der Kormoran noch nebenher alles zerstört.


----------



## Rotbart (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Rotbart schrieb:


> ... wäre aber nur Konsequent, wenn der Verband  der angelnden Gewässerbewirtschafter gegen einen "Schädling"  vorgeht.



Wer Ironie verwendet, will manchmal nur zum Schein Recht haben ...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Welse, Grundeln, etc. sind nun mal da - wirklich ändern kann man es nicht. Aufregen oder Abknüppelgebote helfen da nicht viel. Ich bin der Meinung, das die Natur das in der Regel selbst reguliert.

Allzu gerne wird vergessen, dass auch die beliebten Zander in vielen Gewässern ursprünglich nicht vorkamen...

PS: Es heißt "Wels" nicht "Waller", ebenso "Brassen" und nicht "Brachsen"...
Ihr Südländer solltet euch mal allgemein verständlich ausdrücken #h


----------



## gründler (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> PS: Es heißt "Wels" nicht "Waller", ebenso "Brassen" und nicht "Brachsen"...
> Ihr Südländer solltet euch mal allgemein verständlich ausdrücken #h


 

Ich wohne im Norden Deutschelandes und sag trotzdem Waller oder Walli's was schlimm daran?

Jeder weiß was gemeint ist und gut is das.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich wohne im Norden Deutschelandes und sag trotzdem Waller oder Walli's was schlimm daran?
> 
> Jeder weiß was gemeint ist und gut is das.



Es war nicht ganz ernst gemeint und sollte ein kleiner Seitenhieb auf die unpreußischen, südländischen Freunde sein....  Tut mir leid, ich werde Humor demnächst deutlicher kennzeichnen 

"Waller" kenne ich eher aus dem süddeutschen Raum, lass mich da aber auch gerne korrigieren. Bei uns sagt man eher Wels. 

Aber gut, das geht dann zu sehr in Richtung offtopic.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Brassen, Brachsen oder Braxn heissen ja auch Blei....

Wenn dann zum alles leerfressenden Waller noch irgendwann das anstehende Bleiverbot für Angler kommt und alles (bzw. jeder) Blei ausm Waseer soll, müssen wir hoffen, dass es noch genügend Rotaugen gibt ;-))))


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Wenn die Natur ihren Weg findet,dann ist es doch vollkommen Inordnung,das diese Fischarten sich verbreiten.

Umstritten dagegen finde ich das massive Besetzen (hier in der Vergangenheit) um einen Sportfisch zu kreieren.Ungeachtet jeglicher Konsequenzen.Ansonsten kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen,weshalb man bei einem Fisch von Schädling spricht,der sich seinen Weg in unsere Umwelt verschafft.

Das Gleiche gilt bei mir allerdings auch für den Kormoran,der ebenfalls als Ungetier hingestellt wird.Weder Wels,noch Vogel,beide haben ihre Berechtigung.

Wenn man beiden,weil die Gefahr für die Unterwasserfauna vorliegen könnte,verurteilen will, wie verfährt man dann mit uns Anglern?


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



> Umstritten dagegen finde ich das massive Besetzen (hier in der *Vergangenheit*) um einen Sportfisch zu kreieren.


Leider nicht nur in der Vergangenheit. Da gibts auch heutzutage wohl mitunter heimliche "Wallertransporte" (ähnlich wie bei sozusagen geklauten Großkarpfen) von einem Gewässer zum anderen.

Mitten in der Nacht durchgeführt von zielfischfanatischen Durchgeknallten, die sich quasi ihren P(uff)B(esatz) unbedingt selbst bescheren wollen. Geht ja praktisch problemlos - Waller sind dafür robust genug.

Sowas muss IMO absolut nicht sein. Weder bei Wallern noch bei Karpfen noch bei sonst irgendwelchen Fischen. Schon allein wg. der potenziellen Einschleppung von Fischkrankheiten.

Man kann ja schon froh sein, dass es sich da "nur" um Waller handelt - wenn irgendwelche krassen Amazonasviecher, Snakeheads oder Bullenhaie hier überleben könnten, würden die wahrscheinlich auch noch bei Nacht und Nebel reingeschmissen werden.

Wenn Waller von selbst in Flüsse reinwandern, ok - aber in geschlossenen Gewässern extra heimlich zur Selbstbespaßung "nachhelfen", finde ich mehr als daneben.

Und noch danebener, wenn Bewirtschafter auf einmal ihren eigenen Wallerbesatz von früher verteufeln. Das ist geradezu lächerlich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Leider nicht nur in der Vergangenheit. Da gibts auch heutzutage wohl mitunter heimliche "Wallertransporte" (ähnlich wie bei sozusagen geklauten Großkarpfen) von einem Gewässer zum anderen.
> 
> Mitten in der Nacht durchgeführt von zielfischfanatischen Durchgeknallten, die sich quasi ihren P(uff)B(esatz) unbedingt selbst bescheren wollen. Geht ja praktisch problemlos - Waller sind dafür robust genug.
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen,was deine Erfahrungen angeht.Oft genug erzählt bekommen,wie die Fische aus der Elbe dann im See vor der Tür landen.

Ansonsten haben wir da eine ziemlich gleiche Meinung.


----------



## Ruti Island (19. August 2015)

*Der Waller - ein &quot;Schädling&quot; wird bekämpft*

Wenn ich hier ständig diesen philosophischen Mist höre: "ach der Mensch ist so böse und schlecht", da könnt ich echt kotzen. 
Ich bin stolzer Kapitalist und wir verdienen nunmal alle gutes Geld mit der Ausbeutung von Menschen und Ressourcen.
Oder wer würde freiwillig seinen Lebensstandard runterschrauben?


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## Polarfuchs (19. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein &quot;Schädling&quot; wird bekämpft*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier ständig diesen philosophischen Mist höre: "ach der Mensch ist so böse und schlecht", da könnt ich echt kotzen.
> Ich bin stolzer Kapitalist und wir verdienen nunmal alle gutes Geld mit der Ausbeutung von Menschen und Ressourcen.
> Oder wer würde freiwillig seinen Lebensstandard runterschrauben?
> 
> ...










Also wenn ich den Müll lese, kann ich gar nicht so viel fressen wie ich kotzen möchte!!!!

Zu Deiner Info: Habe ich getan....- und Leute wie Du sind der Grund warum es mit dieser Welt immer weiter bergab geht#q#q


----------



## Revilo62 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Jetzt hast Du Dich aber geoutet, Waldorffkinder würden jetzt sagen Ruti bäh,bäh,bäh

Bin ja bei Dir, aber die Sache hat nunmal einen Haken und auch Grenzen...
Wird jetzt politisch.... nö, ist hier verpöhnt, ich lass es....
wenn es aber gegen das Allgemeinwohl geht setzt es was :q

Da wird von irgendwelchen xxxxxxx die Parole in die Welt gesetzt, es gäbe eine Wallerplage, genau die xxxxxxx haben sie vielleicht auch wissentlich oder in Dummheit provoziert und das in weiten Teilen unterbelichtete Volk, angeheizt durch die Medien glaubt diesen Schwachsinn auch noch, selbst die, die es besser wissen müssten, in diesem Fall die Angler
... Armes Deutschland.... da wird mit Nichtigkeiten vom Wesentlichen abgelenkt und sei es nur der Verlust der deutschen Sprache
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## angler1996 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

jaja die Plagen, die sind so alt , oh die sind ja älter als ich:q
 Da gab's schon diese und jene Plage, irgendwer hat meist ne 
 ... Frage daraus gemacht, und nun Glauben wir an die Wallerplage -uh#d


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein &quot;Schädling&quot; wird bekämpft*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier ständig diesen philosophischen Mist höre: "ach der Mensch ist so böse und schlecht", da könnt ich echt kotzen.
> Ich bin stolzer Kapitalist und wir verdienen nunmal alle gutes Geld mit der Ausbeutung von Menschen und Ressourcen.
> Oder wer würde freiwillig seinen Lebensstandard runterschrauben?
> 
> ...



Dein Ernst?


----------



## lute (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

also ich für meinen teil würde sehr gerne in deutschland als Selbstversorger leben und nicht als lohnsklave. dafür würde ich auch sofort meinen Lebensstandard runter schrauben. allerdings hast du mir und deine kapitalistischen kumpels diese möglichkeit genommen, dass selbst zu entscheiden.

aber es werden auch wieder andere zeiten kommen, wo nicht mehr wels und co das feindbild der menschen sind, sondern deines gleichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Sooooo Leute, keine allgemein politische Diskussion, dazu gibts geeignetere Foren als das Anglerboard.

Thema hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September
> 
> 
> *Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft​*
> ...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Zu der "Wallerproblematik":

Das Problem ist, dass niemand letzendlich vorher sagen kann, inwieweit neue Arten ein Ökosystem beeinflussen werden. Die gleich Problematik betrifft auch Grundeln, Sonnen- und Schwarzbarsche usw.

Insbesondere offene Ökosysteme wie Flüsse und Kanäle unterliegen einem permanenten Wandel. Wenn man einmal "Räuber-Beute-Beziehung" im Internet sucht, wird sehr schnell deutlich, wie extrem komplex unsere Ökosysteme funktionieren und sich verändern.

Seriöse Vorhersagen sind da definitiv nicht möglich, zumal neben Welsen auch noch andere Räuber von Aal bis Zander ein Wörtchen "mitreden" und die Sache noch komplexer machen. Niemand kann vorhersagen, wie stark Wels, Grundel & Co. letzendlich unsere Gewässer langfristig verändern werden, zumal noch andere Faktoren wie Klima, Schadstoffe, Krankheiten etc. ebenfalls starken Einfluss ausüben.

In meinen Augen ist es daher vollkommen unseriös grundsätzlich bei Neozoen radikale Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Zum Einen werden wir als Angler da eh effektiv wenig ändern können (geschlossene Systeme wie kleine Seen, etc. ausgenommen) und zum Anderen stellen auch solche radikalen Maßnahmen wieder unvorhersehbare Änderungen im Ökosystem dar.

Unseriös finde ich auch, dass bezüglich der Neozoen völlig unlogisch gehandelt wird.
Welse, Grundeln, Sonnenbarsche & Co. sollen bekämpft werden - Regenbogenforellen, Bachsaiblinge, Zander, Gras- Silber-, und Marmorkarpfen werden für teures Geld besetzt.

Als Angler werde ich diesen Unsinn nicht mitmachen und weder Welse, Sonnenbarsche, oder Grundeln einfach abschlagen, nur weil irgendein inkompetenter Funktionär beim Kacken eine blöde Idee hatte. Das ist für mich sinnloses Töten, zumal es schlichtweg nichts bringt.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Ein mögliches Problem bei der endgültigen Beurteilung der hiesigen Wallerbestände und deren Auswirkungen auf das jeweilige Ökosystem ist, dass der Lebenszyklus der Art nun mal ca.80 Jahre beträgt, manche reden sogar von 100 Jahren!
Somit haben wir mal höchstens Halbzeit erreicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ein mögliches Problem bei der endgültigen Beurteilung der hiesigen Wallerbestände und deren Auswirkungen auf das jeweilige Ökosystem ist, dass der Lebenszyklus der Art nun mal ca.80 Jahre beträgt, manche reden sogar von 100 Jahren!
> Somit haben wir mal höchstens Halbzeit erreicht.
> Dies scheint den Wallerfreunden nicht klar zu sein, damit sind beide mit dem Vornamen Thomas gemeint, sowie die üblichen Mitläufer!
> 
> Jürgen



Ich stimme mit Dir überein, dass wir nicht wissen können, wie sich die Bestände auf das Ökosystem auswirken werden. Und eben diese Unwissenheit ist für mich der Schlüssel, radikale und uneffektive Maßnahmen als sinnlos einzustufen und mich nicht daran zu beteiligen.

Daniel


----------



## Rotbart (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ein mögliches Problem bei der endgültigen Beurteilung der hiesigen Wallerbestände und deren Auswirkungen auf das jeweilige Ökosystem ist, dass der Lebenszyklus der Art nun mal ca.80 Jahre beträgt, manche reden sogar von 100 Jahren!
> Somit haben wir mal höchstens Halbzeit erreicht.
> Dies scheint den Wallerfreunden nicht klar zu sein, damit sind beide mit dem Vornamen Thomas gemeint, sowie die üblichen Mitläufer!
> 
> Jürgen



Dieses Problem stellt sich aber in beide Richtungen: Sowohl, ob der Waller denn ein Schädling ist, oder ein Nützling, oder ob seine Auswirkungen auf das Ökosystem als Neutral bezeichnet werden können.

Dies scheint wiederrum den Wallerfeinden nicht klar zu sein, damit sind alle mit Vornamen Kevin, Dennis, Gwendolin und Erko gemeint, sowie die üblichen Mitläufer


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Man muss auch einmal ganz deutlich sagen, dass Hegemaßnahmen wie Entnahmepflicht nur in geschlossenen Systemen, wie Vereinsteiche, erfolgreich sind.

Was bringt es, in Duisburg am Rhein alles an Welsen und Grundeln abzuknüppeln und ein paar Kilometer weiter gibt es am Niederrhein ein riesiges Naturschutzgebiet, in dem sich Wels, Grundel & Co. völlig ungestört vermehren und aufwachsen können, dazu wird immer neuer Nachschub durch die Berufsschifffahrt geliefert...

Diese Sinnlosigkeit sollte jeder verstehen können, scheinbar nur einige Funktionäre nicht. Ich frage mich, auf welcher Grundlage sie solche Entscheidungen treffen, von qualifizierten Wissenschaftlern scheinen sie jedenfalls nicht beraten worden sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



> Diese Sinnlosigkeit sollte jeder verstehen können, scheinbar nur einige  Funktionäre nicht. Ich frage mich, auf welcher Grundlage sie solche  Entscheidungen treffen, von qualifizierten Wissenschaftlern scheinen sie  jedenfalls nicht beraten worden sein


Beim Besatz wurden die gleichen Leute ja auch nicht beraten, nun versucht man sich, relativ hilflos, in Schadensbegrenzung!
Übrigends kann man die Lahn schon fast als geschlossenes Gewässer betrachten, da sie durch Stauhaltungen gestückelt ist und nahezu für Fischwanderungen undurchlässig ist.
Die Waller welche die da raus haben wollen, sind vor Jahren nur durch Besatz überhaupt erst dahin gelangt.
Schlimm finde ich den flächendeckenden Besatz durch Angler, in jedes mögliche und unmögliche Gewässer.
Fischbesatz gehört nicht in Anglerhände, denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun!

Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Beim Besatz wurden die gleichen Leute ja auch nicht beraten, nun versucht man sich, relativ hilflos, in Schadensbegrenzung!
> Übrigends kann man die Lahn schon fast als geschlossenes Gewässer betrachten, da sie durch Stauhaltungen gestückelt ist und nahezu für Fischwanderungen undurchlässig ist.
> Die Waller welche die da raus haben wollen, sind vor Jahren nur durch Besatz überhaupt erst dahin gelangt.
> Schlimm finde ich den flächendeckenden Besatz durch Angler, in jedes mögliche und unmögliche Gewässer.
> ...




Fischbesatz macht auch kein Angler. 
Eher die Bewirtschafter, Gewässerwarte.  

Obwohl ich auch schon die These gehört habe, dass das zurücksetzen von "Beifang" als unerlaubter Fischbesatz zählt..


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Aus dem Eingangslink des TE zitiert:
Gronau erinnert sich an frühere Zeiten: Wenn er da abends angeln ging, fing er sehr viele Aale. Doch heute hätte er nur noch Welse an der Angel.


Ich frage mich, was der Aal in einem so mit Wasserkraftwerk zerstückeltem Fluss wie die Lahn verloren hat, wo die Verlustquote bis zum Meer 100% betragen muss. Jetzt wird offensichtlich dem Waller die Schuld in die Schuhe geschoben.

Was mich nervt ist, dass bisher noch niemand eine Studie vorlegen konnte, wo die Schädlichkeit des Welses belegt werden konnte. 

Glaubt irgendjemand wirklich, dass beim "theoretischem" Verschwinden der Welse wieder massig Schleien, Karpfen und Aale auftauchen würden?

Hier meine Anfrage, ob es Studien zu Schäden gibt. Wurde lang diskutiert, aber es scheint keine Studien zu geben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277923


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ich stimme mit Dir überein, dass wir nicht wissen können, wie sich die Bestände auf das Ökosystem auswirken werden. Und eben diese Unwissenheit ist für mich der Schlüssel, radikale und uneffektive Maßnahmen als sinnlos einzustufen und mich nicht daran zu beteiligen.
> 
> Daniel



Abgesehen davon, dass ich erwiesenermaßen sinnlose Tötungen auch nicht mitmache, kann man Deine Aussage so nicht stehen lassen.

Die Unwissenheit, was ein Neozoe in einem Ökosystem anrichtet, sollte nicht grundsätzlich davon abhalten, diesen auszumerzen. Vorausgesetzt, die Maßnahme hat einige Aussichten auf Erfolg, sprich mögliche Ausrottung oder wenigstens kurzhalten der jeweiligen Art in einem Ökosystem.

Der Schlüssel ist, generell zu verhindern dass neue Arten in ein Ökosystem ausgebracht werden, in dem sie von Natur aus nicht vorkommen. Und das betrifft nicht nur Welse und Sonnenbarsche, sondern auch Karpfen und Zander etc.


----------



## Jose (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

_Pánta chorei kaì oudèn ménei_


----------



## Rotbart (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Jose schrieb:


> _Pánta chorei kaì oudèn ménei_



*Vestimentum non facit monachum.

:m
*


----------



## gründler (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Schlüssel ist, generell zu verhindern dass neue Arten in ein Ökosystem ausgebracht werden, in dem sie von Natur aus nicht vorkommen. Und das betrifft nicht nur Welse und Sonnenbarsche, sondern auch Karpfen und Zander etc.


 

:vik:


Da bleibt dann net mehr viel zum Angeln übrig wenn wir alle eindringlinge verbannen.

Ich stell mir gerad vor nen trööt mit Überschrift,*Alle Zander müssen raus da hier nicht Heimisch*,ach wat wer das nen tröööt besser wie der C&R trööt ^^

#h


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Da stellt sich dann auch irgendwann die Frage: Ab wann gilt eine Tierart als einheimisch?

Wie viele Jahre muss sie in einem Gebiet leben, um als einheimisch zu gelten?

Das ist in meinen Augen schon nicht eindeutig, da sich die Lebensräume der Tiere und Pflanzen ständig ändern. Neue Gebiete werden besiedelt, alte Lebensräume verlassen, verlassene Lebensräume wieder neu besiedelt.

Gerade im Laufe der Industrialisierung und durch die Intensivierung der Landwirtschaft haben sich viele Gewässer dramatisch verändert und verändern sich jetzt wieder im Zuge vieler Renaturierungsmaßnahmen zurück.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. August 2015)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Fischbesatz gehört nicht in Anglerhände, denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun!
> 
> Jürgen


Spinnen wir mal den Faden weiter...
Die Entscheidung über Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten und Entnahme dann auch nicht.


Aber dann sollten Angler auch nicht darüber diskutieren, wenn ein Bewirtschafter, Fachmann oder Behörde etwas beschließt, veranlasst oder besetzt.
Dann gilt es das schlicht zu befolgen.
So wie im Falle der Lahn beim Wels.
(Ich denke übring"s das Angelfänge durchaus großen Einfluss haben können, auch wenn sie den Wels so wohl kaum ausrotten werden, wird er sicher stark ausgedünnt.
Das festzulegen ist eben das Recht eines Bewirtschafters)

Hoppla auch Fachleute machen Fehler oder beugen sich politischen Wünschen.
Warum sonst konnten je Wehre ohne Fischaufstiege genehmigt werden,
Weiter ist es nicht Ihr Eigentum und nicht Ihr Geld, da handelt man lockerer, wenn man es nur als Job betrachtet.

Wie soll da etwas besser werden?
Es gibt diese Fachkräfte ja schon in vielen Bundesländern, die ja wohl auch für die Überwachung von Besatz zuständig sind.
Oft ist der ja genehmigungspflichtig und Fehler könnten bestraft werden.
Klappt das denn nicht?

Die Vereine könnten ja auch selbst Fachkräfte beschäftigen, die dann aber wohl kaum die Wünsche Ihrer Kunden ablehnen werden.

Da könnte man genau so gut oder besser, Mitglieder zu erfahrenen Gewässerwarten ausbilden.
Nur was bringt es, wenn der Vorsitzende, der Kassenwart oder die Versammlung, dann über den Besatz entscheiden.
Ähnlich ist es wieder auch bei Mindestmaßen, Fangbegrenzungen und Schonzeiten.
Mal im Ernst viele ernsthafte Gewässerwarte schmeißen oft sehr schnell hin, weil sie Ihre Ideale ja gar nicht durchsetzen können.


Denn das geht nur wenn die Mitglieder Ihnen blind vertrauend folgen, oder ähnliche Ansichten haben.
Also braucht es auch gut ausgebildete Mitglieder um gut ausgebildeten Gewässerwarten folgen zu können.

Aber es stimmt, all das gehört in verantwortungsvolle erfahrende Hände.
Da dann Leute zu finden denen zusätzlich auch Vertrauen entgegengebraucht wird, ist der Knackpunkt, den das alles ist eher Charakter und Erfahrungssache als Sache einer Ausbildung.
Lernen tut man über die Jahre so oder so, wenn den wirklich Interesse besteht, aber der Charakter der bleibt meist entscheident.



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Was mich nervt ist, dass bisher noch niemand eine Studie vorlegen konnte, wo die Schädlichkeit des Welses belegt werden konnte.
> 
> 
> Hier meine Anfrage, ob es Studien zu Schäden gibt. Wurde lang diskutiert, aber es scheint keine Studien zu geben.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277923


 
 Es steht halt als Behauptung im Raum.|kopfkrat
 Auch wenn es umgekehrt einige eher wissenschaftlich Betrachtungen gibt.

 Man kennt zwar Probleme durch Aale, Zander, der Regenbogenforelle, oder durch Überbesatz beim Karpfen oder auch der Bachforelle, dem Weißen und Schwarzen Amur oder Silber und Marmorkarpfen.

 Da ist es erstaunlich das Welse als die Gefahr gesehen werden, wie eben auch Hecht und Quappe in kleinen Forellenbächen.

 Nicht die Fische sind das Problem, eher die Menschen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Da stellt sich dann auch irgendwann die Frage: Ab wann gilt eine Tierart als einheimisch?



Heimisch oder nicht spielt gar keine Rolle. Warum muss man in ein reines Hecht-Schleien-Gewässer Karpfen besetzen ? Warum Refos in ein Bafo-Revier ? 
Warum muss man immer versuchen, ein Gewässer zum Spielplatz für zivilisationsmüde und naturentfremdete Spassangler umzustricken?


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Hallo,

na ja, das "Problem", wenn es überhaupt eins gibt, ist, dass seit etwa 20 - 30 Jahren vermehrt Waller in Gewässern vorkommen, in denen es früher nie welche gab. Nun mag es das eine oder andere Gewässer geben in dem sie wirklich fehl am Platz sind, aber für viele Gewässer sind sie eine Bereicherung. Schließlich ist es ein europäischer Fisch und manchmal könnte man ja meinen es hätten sich Pirhanas in Deutschland breitgemacht - obwohl, da wurden vereinzelt auch schon welche gefangen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Letzendlich werden die Hegefischer den Welsbestand nicht wesentlich reduzieren können. Die richtigen Welsangler investieren viel Zeit, Geld und Herzblut und werden deswegen kaum ihre eigenen Grundlagen zerstören. Ich frage mich immer, warum der Wels die Angler so spaltet, während der nichtheimische Karpfen und Zander überall beliebt ist.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Heimisch oder nicht spielt gar keine Rolle. Warum muss man in ein reines Hecht-Schleien-Gewässer Karpfen besetzen ? Warum Refos in ein Bafo-Revier ?
> Warum muss man immer versuchen, ein Gewässer zum Spielplatz für zivilisationsmüde und naturentfremdete Spassangler umzustricken?


 
 Muss man ja nicht immer.
 Teilweise lässt man ja gar keine Nutzung mehr zu.
 In der Regel wird Eigentum aber genutzt, wie naturverträglich das ist, legt der Eigentümer im gesetzlichen Rahmen fest.
 Es wird aber diverse Gewässer mit Problemen geben.
 Aber das ist Sache der Überwachung.

 Umgekehrt nehme ich aber immer mehr auch Menschen war die völlig übertreiben, denn die Menge macht das Gift.
 Das alles erscheint mir kein Grund zu sein, selbst geringe Besatzmengen bei einigen Fischarten wie  Karpfen oder R.F zu verteufeln oder Fischbesatz gleich ganz abzulehnen.
 Die Besatzmengen und Fischgrößen sind oft das wirkliche Problem.
 Denn besetzt wird oft, nach der Menge des Geldes das zur Verfügung steht.
 Das scheint dann oft weg zu müssen...#d

 Aber es sollte wohl eher so sein das sich der Besatz nach dem Bedarf und der Größe des Gewässers richtet.
 Auch sollte man Ziele vor Augen haben, die man planvoll angeht.
 Ist man unsicher was passiert, dann sollte man es ganz lassen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Heimisch oder nicht spielt gar keine Rolle.



Du widersprichst dir selbst. Oben wetterst du gegen Zanderbesatz, nun spielt plötzlich heimisch keine Rolle mehr. Warum eigentlich?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Warum muss man in ein reines Hecht-Schleien-Gewässer Karpfen besetzen ?



 Stricken wir die Frage weiter: Warum muss man überhaupt besetzen?
 Antwort: Weil nachhaltiges Angeln, sprich Angeln ohne Besatz, nur in schwach besiedelten Gegenden funktioniert, wenn Angeln ausschließlich zur Nahrungsgewinnung und als Hobby für die breite Masse funktionieren soll. 
 Wir reden also im Prinzip von Put & Take, und da ist es völlig Latte, ob ein paar Karpfen besetzt werden, die spätestens nach wenigen Jahren rausgefischt sind, oder ob man fangfähige Schleien besetzt. Im Gegenteil: Da die Karpfen größere Anziehungskraft auf die Angler ausüben, schützt man mit deren Besatz implizit die Schleien.

 Merke: Der ursprüngliche Hecht-Schleie-See ist ein Modell aus grauer Vorzeit, wenn Hunderschaften Angler die Gewässer stürmen. Also doch Angeln nur noch für die vermögende Elite?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Warum Refos in ein Bafo-Revier ?



 Wo geschieht das? Was in der Realität passiert ist, dass BaFos oder ReFos in Flüsse und Flüsschen besetzt werden, die gar keinen natürlichen Forellenbestand beheimaten. Und nach einigen Wochen sind sie wieder rausgefangen. Völlig Latte, ob BaFo oder ReFo.

 Mein Verein besetzt ausschließlich BaFos. 2 Mal pro Jahr. Nach spätestens 3 Wochen sind die bis auf den letzten Fisch wieder raus aus dem Fluss. Ersetze BaFo durch ReFo, und das Szenario bleibt das Gleiche. Nix passiert.

 Hört auf, in Ballungszentren, was große Teile Deutschlands nun mal sind, die heile, nachhaltige Angelwelt konstruieren zu wollen. Das geht nicht. Und das hat nichts mit Spielplätzen für Spaßangler zu tun. Mit Naturentfremdung im gewissen Sinn schon, denn natürliche, nachhaltig bewirtschaftete Gewässer ohne Besatz bei gleichzeitiger Forderung nach Angeln für die Breite funktioniert nun mal nicht.


----------



## Jose (20. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

vom hölzchen aufs stöckchen - irgendwann auch am thema [Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft]  vorbei. 
ich stell mir petra vor, wie die sich vor lachen bepieseln. uns kann petra einfach nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Nomen est Omen ? Bei Deinem Nick sicher nicht.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir selbst. Oben wetterst du gegen Zanderbesatz, nun spielt plötzlich heimisch keine Rolle mehr. Warum eigentlich?
> 
> Ich wettere nicht grundsätzlich gegen Zanderbesatz in Zandergewässern und auch nicht gegen Welsbesatz in Welsgewässern. Ich wettere dagegen, dass eingefahrene Ökosysteme mit Arten besetzt werden, die dort bislang nicht vertreten waren. Das bringt jedes Ökosystem zunächst aus den Fugen und sorgt für eine bundesweit gleiche Artenstruktur, vernichtet ergo die Biodiversität. Ich zitiere mal den berühmten Tellerrand und erinnere daran, dass in einem Gewässer nicht nur Fische leben.
> 
> ...



Klar funktioniert das. Jedoch nicht, wenn die Gewässerwarte von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung haben und der Besatz nach Mitgliederbeschluß getätigt wird. Denn das ist sehr oft der Fall und genau dann reden wir von Spielplätzen für Spaßangler.
Ob die die Fremdfische dann in die Pfanne hauen oder sich nur damit fotografieren lassen ist wumpe. 

Du kannst alle meine Argumente entkräften wenn Du mir fundiert erklären kannst, warum der Besatz mit fremden Arten eine Bereicherung für ein Ökosystem ist.


----------



## oberfranke (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Keine Ahnung ob es hier schon erwähnt wurde, oder ob ich es übelesen habe. 

Ein paar wenige "hassen" den Waller da er ja in der Lage ist fangfähige Edelfische wie Karpfen, Schleie usw.zu fressen. Die möchte der Angler ja selber erbeuten. Ein paar andere haben Angst der Waller könnte ja ihren geliebten Dackel oder ne putzige Ente fressen. 
Die Waller die ich bisher verwertet habe hatten alle nur sehr kleine Beutefische im Magen. Dackel und Enten überhaupt keine  
Spass bei Seite- Ja der Waller könnte die Größe  fressen- wo steht das er es nicht darf. In den Everglades gibt es auch Tierchen die nen Dackel incl Frauchen und Herrchen fressen könnten - ist halt mal so. Nirgends steht das der Mensch immer am Ende der Nahrungskette stehen muss und das seine  Haustiere/Nutztiere  geschützt sind bzw nur er futtern darf. 
Das größte Problem für die heimischen Fischarten sind die neu eingewanderten  Bruträuber in Form der Grundeln, die fressen nicht einen Fisch sondern ne komplette Brut weg. Aber die fressen ja den geliebten fangfähigen Edelfisch nicht, den besetzt man dann gleich in fangfähiger Größe nach. Irgendwann wird man auch für den geliebten Hecht und Zander Futterfische nach besetzen müssen da deren Brut auch vernichtet wird. Die Grundeln fressen auch keine  Dackel und Enten. Also ist die Grundel nicht bedrohlich, als Feind bleibt der Waller. Das Feindbild wird durch Zeitungsberichte noch verstärkt, wenn mal wieder ein zeitungssüchtiger Angler sich mit seinem Wallermonster von 1,50m in der Tagespresse präsentiert und der Schreiberling ala Flussmonster TV daraus einen potentiellen Menschenfresser macht, da  der Waller dann mal wieder 3 Meter lang 150kg schwer wird und Lämmer die ans Wasser zum saufen kommen verschlingt. (So ähnlich halt) 

Für mich gehören Waller zu Deutschland und wo sie ihren Lebensraum finden sollen sie auch bleiben. Ich mag diese Uriane und fertig.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich wettere nicht grundsätzlich gegen Zanderbesatz in Zandergewässern und auch nicht gegen Welsbesatz in Welsgewässern. Ich wettere dagegen, dass eingefahrene Ökosysteme mit Arten besetzt werden, die dort bislang nicht vertreten waren. Das bringt jedes Ökosystem zunächst aus den Fugen und sorgt für eine bundesweit gleiche Artenstruktur, vernichtet ergo die Biodiversität. Ich zitiere mal den berühmten Tellerrand und erinnere daran, dass in einem Gewässer nicht nur Fische leben.



Wir reden hier von Fischen (Karpfen, Zander, Waller etc.), die seit Jahrhunderten in deutschen Gewässern vertreten sind. Das Kind liegt hier langer Zeit tot im Brunnen, wenn das je ein Problem war.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eben, drum halte ich das Nahrungsargument auch für den größten Sargnagel der Angelfischerei. Überfischung korrigiert man übrigens nicht damit, massenhaft Spassfische zu besetzen, sondern durch Einschränkung der zulässigen Fangmengen. Dass es zu viele Menschen auf diesem Planeten gibt ist unstrittig. Berechtigt dass dazu, alles bis zur Neige auszubeuten?



Das Nahrungsargument mußt du mit anderen diskutieren.
Fangmengenbeschränkungen sind doch allerorten Realität. Ich darf in meinem Verein weder Rotauge noch Rotfeder entnehmen, Raubfischangeln ist nur von August bis Jahresende erlaubt mit Entnahmelimit 1 Tier pro Woche. Was willst du den noch einschränken.
Wenn aber in diesem Zeitraum 50 Angler 4km Fließgewässerstrecke stürmen, sind die Hechtbestände ohne Besatz ruck zuck platt.

Also doch Angeln für die Elite. Oder wo siehst du die Lösung (unter Berücksichtigung der aktuellen Rechtslage)?




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass Karpfenbesatz das Ende fast aller Hecht-Schleien Gewässer ist ? Nein, dann empfehle ich Fortbildungsmaßnahmen.



Die Menge machts. Schaue dir als Beispiel all die intakten Gewässer in MeckPomm an. Dort schwimmen Karpfen zusammen mit Schleie und Hecht rum, aber natürlich nicht 50 Zentner auf 10ha Fläche, wie z.B. im fränkischen Weiher. Massenbesatz ist das Problem, und das passiert heute auch nur in Puff-Gewässern. In der Regnitz besetzen wir pro Jahr auf 4km Gewässerstrecke 100 Karpfen. Das ist ökologisch gesehen gar kein Problem und wird deshalb auch genehmigt. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das geschah und geschieht bundesweit in den meisten Deutschen Flüssen und Bächen. Und wenn Bafos besetzt werden, dann meist fangfähige Zuchtbastarde. Der Tod jeder geografischen Rasse.



Die von dir zitierten geografischen Rassen gibt es in den meisten dieser Gewässer nicht. Du jagst hier einem Gespenst hinterher.
Und die ReFo/BaFo, die nach 3 Wochen eh im Gefrierschrank verschwunden ist, stört auch keine andere einheimische Art.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> 2x pro Jahr Bafos aus heimischen Zuchtstämmen? Gratulation, eine wirklich einmalige Leistung.



Wo habe ich was von heimischen Zuchtstämmen geschrieben?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du kannst alle meine Argumente entkräften wenn Du mir fundiert erklären kannst, warum der Besatz mit fremden Arten eine Bereicherung für ein Ökosystem ist.



Ich als Angler habe nicht das Ziel, das Ökosystem zu bereichern. Ich bin Nutzer der Natur. So, wie es auch ein Landwirt, ein Jäger oder ein Fischer ist.

Die Frage muss also sein, ob der Besatz das Ökosystem schädigt.


----------



## Lazarus (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von Fischen (Karpfen, Zander, Waller etc.), die seit Jahrhunderten in deutschen Gewässern vertreten sind.


...aber eben nicht in (fast) *jedem *Gewässer.

Dass die Waller sich in den letzten 10-15 Jahren so massiv ausgebreitet haben, hängt meiner Meinung nach damit zusammen, dass das Wallerangeln in diesem Zeitraum drastisch zugenommen hat. Ein Grund für die Zunahme des Wallerangelns liegt wiederum darin, dass in fast jedem Wasser heute Waller sind. Ein selbstverstärkender Regelkreis.

Als Angler schafft man sich seine Probleme häufig selbst, wenn keine da sind.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Lazarus schrieb:


> ...aber eben nicht in (fast) *jedem *Gewässer.
> 
> Dass die Waller sich in den letzten 10-15 Jahren so massiv ausgebreitet haben, hängt meiner Meinung nach damit zusammen, dass das Wallerangeln in diesem Zeitraum drastisch zugenommen hat.



Diese Betrachtung ist zu einfach. Vor 10-15 Jahren hatte wir auch keine Grundeln. Liegt die jetzige Verbreitung am Grundelangeln? #h

 Ich bin vorhin beim Spazierengehen an einem größeren Weiher vorbeigekommen und habe mich über die Jungfischschwärme gewundert. Bei näherem Hinsehen waren es kleine Karpfen. In dieser Menge habe ich das noch nicht ansatzweise gesehen. Und auch Waller lieben Wärme. Mehr Reproduktion -> weitere Ausbreitung


----------



## Revilo62 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Diese Betrachtung ist zu einfach. Vor 10-15 Jahren hatte wir auch keine Grundeln. Liegt die jetzige Verbreitung am Grundelangeln? #h
> 
> Ich bin vorhin beim Spazierengehen an einem größeren Weiher vorbeigekommen und habe mich über die Jungfischschwärme gewundert. Bei näherem Hinsehen waren es kleine Karpfen. In dieser Menge habe ich das noch nicht ansatzweise gesehen. Und auch Waller lieben Wärme. Mehr Reproduktion -> weitere Ausbreitung



... und das könnte daran liegen, dass nicht mehr genügend Fressfeinde vorhanden sind, bei einem gesunden Raubfischbestand würde der sich ausdünnen und der Winter kann es auch nicht richten, weil im Mittel zu warm und die Karpfen mittlerweile angepaßt sind
und so ist es auch mit dem Waller, findet er gute Bedingungen und vorallem Futter, wird er sich reproduzieren und weiter vordringen
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Lazarus (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Die rasante Ausbreitung der Grundel hat mit der Ausbreitung der Waller eher wenig zu tun.

Dass auch die Klimaveränderung eine Rolle spielt glaube ich durchaus.
Wenn in einem Weiher aber plötzlich Waller sind, wo vorher keine waren, wird das nicht an der Erwärmung des Wassers liegen, denn irgendwie müssen die ersten zwei Welse ja in das Gewässer gekommen sein. Dafür sind manchmal vielleicht die Ententaxis verantwortlich, viel öfter aber bescheuerte Angelkollegen, denen es Wurscht ist, was die Mehrheit will oder was ökologisch sinnvoll ist und die deshalb die Verbreitung ihres Lieblingszielfisches einfach bei Nacht & Nebel selbst in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## Revilo62 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Bei geschlossenen Gewässersystemen hast Du ja auch völlig Recht und da bin ich auch komplett bei Dir, aber in Flüssen, die noch dazu Verbindung mit den großen Strömen haben, wird sich das nicht vermeiden lassen.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## oberfranke (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Bei geschlossenen Gewässersystemen hast Du ja auch völlig Recht und da bin ich auch komplett bei Dir, aber in Flüssen, die noch dazu Verbindung mit den großen Strömen haben, wird sich das nicht vermeiden lassen.
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


Stimmt durch den Kanalbau sindauch die großen Flüsse in Deutschland miteinander verbunden worden und der Waller kann sich ausbreiten evtl  wie die Grundel durchs Ballastwasser. 
In Weihern ist zudem  auch ein Besatz als "Blinder Passagier"  bei Besatzmassnahmen möglich. 

Vergessen darf man auch nicht das der Waller bis vor ein paar Jahren auch besetzt werden durfte. 
Muss also nicht immer illegal gewesen sein.


----------



## Revilo62 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Die Grundel brauchte nicht mal das Ballastwasser, hat es nur beschleunigt.
Ja, und durch den Kanalbau wurden eben auch ursprünglich nicht vorhandene Fischarten quasi exportiert, was auch zu Lasten vorhandener Arten ging.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## BERND2000 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Die rasante Ausbreitung der Grundel hat mit der Ausbreitung der Waller eher wenig zu tun.
> Wenn in einem Weiher aber plötzlich Waller sind, wo vorher keine waren, wird das nicht an der Erwärmung des Wassers liegen, denn irgendwie müssen die ersten zwei Welse ja in das Gewässer gekommen sein. Dafür sind manchmal vielleicht die Ententaxis verantwortlich, viel öfter aber bescheuerte Angelkollegen, denen es Wurscht ist, was die Mehrheit will oder was ökologisch sinnvoll ist und die deshalb die Verbreitung ihres Lieblingszielfisches einfach bei Nacht & Nebel selbst in die Hand nehmen.



 Zunächst setzt Du mal voraus das es bescheuert sei...
 schon die Meinung wird nicht Jeder sein.
 Ich kenn genug Fälle wo es ein Bewirtschafter war, der aber nie denn Mumm hatte das auch zu vertreten.
 Denn es ist erstaunlich, wie oft gerade die mit der Bewirtschaftung betreuten im Wels kaum Probleme sehen.
 Während Stammtisch und Vorsitzende die Welt untergehen sehen.
 Aber zur Klarheit, auch Ich habe mich als 17 Jähriger über beschlossenen Welsbesatz gefreut, weil ich das gut fand.
 Heute 30 Jahre später sehe ich immer noch keine entstandene Probleme, auch wenn nun schon einige Fische um/über 2 m gefangen wurden.
 Da stehe ich also zu, auch wenn viele Andere Meinungen vertreten oder ihre Meinungen wechselhaft sind.

 Aber es müssen auch nicht Enten oder Angler sein.
 Da wären noch Gartenteichbesitzer, Aquarianer, spielende Kinder, unsauberer sortierter Besatz und viele weite Möglichkeiten mehr.
 Kurzform,.. keiner weiß genau was in seinen Gewässern wirklich herumschwimmt.
 Wer aber behauptet das alles zu wissen, den halte ich für beneidenswert naive.
 Wenn heute ein Teich angelegt wird, der sich selbst entwickeln soll, wird schon bald Jemand meinen das dort Fische hineingehören.
 Das ist die Realität.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Bei geschlossenen Gewässersystemen hast Du ja auch völlig Recht und da bin ich auch komplett bei Dir



In der Praxis gibt es kaum geschlossene Gewässersysteme. Auch zwischen Teichen und Weihern bestehen oft Verbindungen.

 In meinem Verein würde ich die Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass niemand unabgestimmt Weiher mit Wallern besetzt. Im Gegenteil: Man will sie raushaben, weil sie den Schleien zusetzen. Nur 1 Weiher hat absichtlich einen Wallerbestand.

 Trotzdem werden in allen Weihern regelmäßig pro Jahr 1-2 Waller um den Meter herum gefangen. Und das, obwohl die betreffenden Weiher vor ca. 7 Jahren abgefischt wurden.

 Die Jungfische schlüpfen durch die Gitter der Verbindungsgraben, Vögel spielen Taxis für Laich. Und schon ist's passiert. Das muss der Mensch gar nichts tun.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



> Dafür sind manchmal vielleicht die Ententaxis verantwortlich,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jürgen


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Die rasante Ausbreitung der Grundel hat mit der Ausbreitung der Waller eher wenig zu tun.
> 
> Dass auch die Klimaveränderung eine Rolle spielt glaube ich durchaus.
> Wenn in einem Weiher aber plötzlich Waller sind, wo vorher keine waren, wird das nicht an der Erwärmung des Wassers liegen, denn irgendwie müssen die ersten zwei Welse ja in das Gewässer gekommen sein. Dafür sind manchmal vielleicht die Ententaxis verantwortlich, viel öfter aber bescheuerte Angelkollegen, denen es Wurscht ist, was die Mehrheit will oder was ökologisch sinnvoll ist und die deshalb die Verbreitung ihres Lieblingszielfisches einfach bei Nacht & Nebel selbst in die Hand nehmen.



Das ist, wie Kindern ihr Lieblingsspielzeug wegnehmen zu wollen. Die Vernunft hat da keine Chance.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist, wie Kindern ihr Lieblingsspielzeug wegnehmen zu wollen. Die Vernunft hat da keine Chance.



Ich entnehme Waller zu nahezu 100%, egal in welcher Größe. Was nichts daran ändert, dass die Realität bzgl. der fortschreitenden Verbreitung etwas komplexer ist, als sie manchen erscheint.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich entnehme Waller zu nahezu 100%, egal in welcher Größe. Was nichts daran ändert, dass die Realität bzgl. der fortschreitenden Verbreitung etwas komplexer ist, als sie manchen erscheint.



Mein Beitrag war nicht auf diejenigen gemünzt, die Waller entnehmen, sondern auf diejenigen die sie besetzen bzw. den Besatz von fremden Arten als Bereicherung ansehen oder zumindest gutheißen.


----------



## aalharry (27. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Ich sehe den Waller als Bereicherung in unseren Gewässern. Aber nur da, wo er sich selbst angesiedelt hat. Welse in kleinen bis mittleren Vereinsgewässern
auszusetzen, finde ich nicht gut.So wie bei uns geschehen. Jetzt überlegt man
wie die angebliche Plage die alles weg putzt wieder Herr werden kann. Das Mindestmaß ist schon auf 0 gesetzt worden. Mal sehen was wohl weiter geschieht.


----------



## anbeisser (27. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Moin !

Mein Kumpel und Ich haben auch erst vor Kurzem je einen kleinen 45iger Waller aus unserem ca 1ha großen Vereinteich gefischt.
Der Teich ist ca 2-2,50m tief und ist voll mit Karpfen und Schleien.
Desweiteren haben wir schon gute Aale über 80cm gefangen.

Hoffe das jetzt alles oder fast alles an Wels raus ist.

Gruß
Maik


----------



## Floma (27. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Ich halte den Waller für den Top-Speisefisch unserer Flüsse. Mag ihn wirklich mehr als Zander. Von daher: gerne mehr. Mit den ganzen Grundeln, sollte er wirklich genug zum fressen finden.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (30. August 2015)

Frage mich immer,wo die Kleinwaller als illegales Besatzmaterial herkommen. Es gibt fast kein noch so abgeschottetes Gewässer, wo nicht irgendjemand  Welse rein wirft. Hoffe,mit den Grundeln passiert nicht dasselbe.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Allzuviele Möglichkeiten gibts da nicht:

a) eingespült durch Hochwasser (falls See in direkter Flussnähe etc.)

b) versehentlich bei anderem (Massen-) Besatz (Verklappkarpfen etc.) mit reingeraten

c) durch nächtliche Nachhilfe seitens Pseudo-Hemingways, die von Monstern in der Badewanne träumen


----------



## rheinfischer70 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Die Frage war eher,wie die Besetzer an das Besatzmaterial kommen. Liegt vielleicht an den vielen Beifangbabywallern in einigen Gewässern


----------



## Neckar0 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Hallo zusammen,

die Frage ist doch eigentlich nicht, ob der Waller eine Bereicherung oder ein Schädling ist. Er ist da! Wie aus meinem Namen ersichtlich angele ich am Neckar, Abschnitt 0. Im Neckar ist es nun einmal so, dass durch die Wassererwärmung der Wels sich einfach besser vermehren kann. Vor ca. 20 Jahren kam der Wels ca. 2x in 10 Jahren dazu, sich erfolgreich fortzupflanzen. Der Neckar hat durch die Klimaerwärmung, Warmwassereinläufe, usw. mittlerweile eine um 4 Grad höhere Temperatur, was dazu führt, dass er sich nun in 10 Jahren ca. 8 x erfolgreich vermehren kann. Wie sich dies auf den Bestand auswirkt, kann man sich denken. Aber an der Situation wird sich vermutlich nichts mehr ändern lassen. 
Fakt ist, dass wir als Angler uns an die jeweiligen Situationen am Gewässer anpassen müssen.
Die Natur nimmt dabei auf unsere Vorlieben keine Rücksicht und ist permanent im Wandel. Dies war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben. Und das ist gut so, denn das macht unser Hobby ja auch so interessant und abwechslungsreich.
Trotz aller Schwierigkeiten, die ein hohes Wallervorkommen für einen Spinnangler auf Zander ( Geräteauswahl ) darstellt, habe ich mich über jeden Wallerbiss gefreut. Wer geht den schon lieber als Schneider nach Hause als einen Wels zu drillen??? Und schmecken tut er ja auch noch. Ein echtes Luxusproblem.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Frage mich immer,wo die Kleinwaller als illegales Besatzmaterial herkommen. Es gibt fast kein noch so abgeschottetes Gewässer, wo nicht irgendjemand Welse rein wirft. Hoffe,mit den Grundeln passiert nicht dasselbe.



 Das wird sich eher ähnlich wie bei dem Graskarpfen verhalten.
 Die fängt man ja auch nicht, die wenigstens kauft man.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (2. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Oder beim Kormoran.
> 
> Auch wenn ich mir jetzt die Nesseln sämtlicher Bewirtschafter und mancher Angler zuziehe - alle Argumente, die gegen die Schädlingsbekämpfung beim Waller sprechen, lassen sich auch analog beim Kormoran einsetzen. Klingt komisch, ist aber irgendwie schon so.



|good:

Das von Befürwortern dann auch meistens der maßige (!) Zander im Magen des Übeltäters genannt wird und nicht ein Brassen sagt schon vieles.
Als würde es den Zander jucken, ob er vom Waller oder von Fischers Fritz gemampft wird.


----------



## .Sebastian. (3. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte sich mancher Bewirtschafter oder Gewässerwart mal mit Fakten auseinandersetzen, bevor sie den Wels grundsätzlich als auszurottenden Schädling durch die Presse ziehen:
> 
> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=148%3Cimg%20src=



Sehr schön. Danke! #6


----------



## BERND2000 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Hier meine Anfrage, ob es Studien zu Schäden gibt. Wurde lang diskutiert, aber es scheint keine Studien zu geben.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277923


 
 Finde ich immer wieder zu brüllen.
 Deutschlandweit möchten viele, den Wels bekämpfen, weil sie Schäden durch Ihn fürchten.
 Viel vergessen dabei doch glatt, das er bei Ihnen immer heimisch war, so groß ist Ihr Wissen über diesen Fisch.

 Dann bringt es keiner fertig belastbares Material wie Studien über Schäden durch einen Welsbestand vorzubringen.
 (Das übermäßiger Besatz immer Schäden verursachen kann ist klar)
 Würdet Ihr vortragen warum Welse so gefährlich sind, würde das sicher viele vom Besatz abhalten.
 Aber bislang, habe ich so etwas noch nie gelesen oder gehört.

 Die Donau, Havel, Elbe, Oder und viele kleinere Gewässer, beweisen ja, das der Wels so ganz furchtbar nicht sein kann.
 Heute ist der Wels in vielen Gewässern seit Jahrzehnten eingebürgert, gibt es dort festgestellte Probleme durch den Wels?

 Festgestellte Probleme gibt es aber z.B beim Karpfen durch die Wühltätigkeit.
 Den Grasfischen und Kollegen.
 Dem Aal, als Bruträuber bei vielen Fischarten.
 Dem Zander, Zandermüdigkeit = bedeutet der räumt wahrscheinlich wirklich ein Gewässer aus.
 Dem Kormoran, wo sich Fischzucht nur noch lohnt wenn man Ihn von den Teichen abhält.
 Den doofen Rapfen, auch über den denkt keiner so wirklich nach.

 Aber auf den Wels, da schießen Angler sich gern ein.
 Der wird halt groß, ist unheimlich und für fast alle kaum zu fangen.:q....die Plage.
 Es wird wie immer sein, Haie und Raubtiere machen Angst, aber es sind kleine Vieren und Bakterien, die ungleich mehr Menschen töten.

 Wer den Wels fürchtet, sollte den Zander wohl hassen.#c
 Denn es ist oft der Zander der sich fremd, in vielen Gewässern massenhaft vermehrte, oder massenhaft und bedenkenlos besetzt wird.


 Ich kann mit Zandern und Wels leben.:m
 Und vor allem können sie in unseren verbauten Flüssen meist so gut leben, das man sie fast bedenkenlos auslichten kann.

 Aber die Frage von rheinfischer70 steht noch  immer unbeantwortet im Raum.
 Haben die vielen Herren vom Stammtisch "Wels-Plage", wirklich gar nichts vorzubringen als Ihre Vermutungen...

 Warum aber erwarten sie dann immer noch mehr Beweise das Welse sich bei uns eher problemlos einfügen?

 Die Antwort ist klar, weil Wir alle mit Vorurteilen und Wünschen so eine Sache beuteilen.
 Der Zander ist lecker, der Rapfen nicht.
 Der Wels wird riesig und frisst auch Fische.

 Anmerkung: Das alles widerspricht nicht dem Recht eines Bewirtschafters, den Wels zu bekämpfen.
 So etwas ist Betrachtung, Zielsetzung und Entscheidung, einer Bewirtschaftung.
 Dem sollte und muss man dann folgen, sonst herrscht Chaos, wenn jeder einfach macht was er meint.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Dann bringt es keiner fertig belastbares Material wie Studien über Schäden durch einen Welsbestand vorzubringen.




Es gibt ebenso keine wirklich wissenschaftlich fundierten Studien, dass der Wels keinen Schaden anrichtet. Kann es auch nicht geben, weil das von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich sein dürfte.

Dass der Wels in einem geschlossenen Gewässer, in dem er von Natur aus nicht vorkommt, nichts verloren hat, dürfte jedem halbwegs mit Verstand gesegneten Wesen allerdings auch ohne Studie klar sein.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dass der Wels in einem geschlossenen Gewässer, in dem er von Natur aus nicht vorkommt, nichts verloren hat, dürfte *jedem halbwegs mit Verstand gesegneten Wesen* allerdings auch ohne Studie klar sein.



Anscheinend gibts verdammt viele ohne halbwegs Verstand. Das ist Kritik auf niedrigstem Niveau.


Die meisten geschlossenen Angelgewässer sind künstlich entstanden und hätten ohne Besatz der Vereine weder Karpfen, Zander, Forellen, Schleien noch Welse.
Leider haben wir keine unbesetzten geschlossene Gewässer und kaum noch natürliche Flüsse und Bäche.

Mir leuchtet nicht ein, warum auf der einen Seite Welse vehement bekämpft und gehasst werden, auf der anderen Seite nicht oder kaum reproduzierende Hecht- und Zanderbestände durch massiven Besatz gestützt werden.


----------



## Revilo62 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibts verdammt viele ohne halbwegs Verstand. Das ist Kritik auf niedrigstem Niveau.
> 
> 
> Die meisten geschlossenen Angelgewässer sind künstlich entstanden und hätten ohne Besatz der Vereine weder Karpfen, Zander, Forellen, Schleien noch Welse.
> ...



Vielleicht liegt oder lag es daran, dass oftmals der Vereinsbeitrag in Kilopreis/Fisch umgerechnet wurde und das eigene Gewässer wie ein FoPu funktionieren musste/muss.
Und ja, bei einem jungfräulichen Gewässer ist es doch auch egal was reinkommt, Hauptsache wir fangen und wenn es vereinsseitig nicht gemacht wurde, dann eben Eigeninitiative.
Klingt Alles sehr böse, ist aber oft die Realität.
Diese Dekadenz endet dann letztendlichin der Suche nach einem Schuldigen und dann ist es eben der Waller, der kann sich ja nicht wehren, weil stumm und hat immer das Maul voll.
Bei uns im Havelgebiet um Berlin und stromabwärts ist seit Jahren eine deutliche Verklarung des Wassers zu bemerken, hat in einigen Bereichen schon fast Trinkwasserqualität, über Ursachen wird rumgefeilscht, Tatsache ist aber, dass bestimmte Nährtiere und Kleinfische ausbleiben, damit zum Beispiel der Zander stark rückläufig ist, die Gewässer zunehmend durch die hohe Sichtigkeit verkrauten und letztendlich das komplette Ökosystem sich verändert. Für uns Angler ist dies deutlich spürbar. Und jetzt kommt der heimische Waller ins Spiel, den gab es schon vor mehr als 100 Jahren, wie alte Fischeraufzeichnungen und Bilder beweisen.
Mit der zunehmenden Erwärmung haben sich seine Fortpflanzungszyklen deutlich verbessert, er wird zahlenmäßig mehr und auch größer, ich glaube aber kaum, dass er maßgeblich am Rückgang bestimmter Speisefische maßgeblich beteiligt ist, denn er ist Nahrungsopportunist, dem ist es egal, ob Aal, Zander ihm vors Maul schwimmen, denn wenn diese nicht mehr vorhanden sind, dann ist es eben die Brasse, die Plötze, die Ente oder was auch immer.
Es bringt auch nix, wenn Fischbesatz vorgenommen wird und gleichzeitig an den Zugrouten der Fische die Strecke durch Netze vermint wird. Und das ist mit Sicherheit nicht nur bei uns so.
Insofern sind es aus meiner Sicht Stammtischparolen, die durch nichts zu halten sind und nur dazu dienen, eigene Fehler zu kaschieren
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## BERND2000 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dass der Wels in einem geschlossenen Gewässer, in dem er von Natur aus nicht vorkommt, nichts verloren hat, dürfte jedem halbwegs mit Verstand gesegneten Wesen allerdings auch ohne Studie klar sein.



 Gähn,...
 klingt immer wieder soooo gut..

 Das Gleiche gilt dann verschärft auch für Forellen, Karpfen, Zander und besonders für den Aal.

 Was Du aber eigentlich aussagst, ist das auch die Ansiedlung bislang nicht vorkommender Arten unterbleiben sollte.
 Setz man das um in die Betrachtung von neu geschaffener Gewässer, ist zunächst jeder Besatz abzulehnen.:q

 Diese Betrachtung ist realitätsfern, aber durchaus den Angelgegnern eigen.

 Schließlich müssen ja nicht in jedem Gewässer Fische leben.
 Die Gewässer sollen sich langsam selbst entwickeln.
 Diese Entwicklung würde aber von einem Extrem ins andere fallen, bis sich nach Jahrzehnten oder länger, stabile Zustände gebildet haben.
 Na ja, in Wahrheit wird vorher immer Jemand nachhelfen.

 In der Praxis und in der Regel, geht es eher darum, ein Gewässer so zu entwickeln, das schnell  einen naturnahen, stabilen und nutzbaren Zustand erreicht.

 Die Frage ist also viel mehr, ob Rotauge, Hecht, Barsch harmloser sind, als  weitere Fische wie der Wels.

 Ralf verstehe mich nicht falsch, das soll kein Freibrief für den Wels sein, der gehört wirklich nicht in alle Gewässer.

 Es müssen halt auch nicht alle Gewässer ähnliche Fischbestände aufweisen.
 Auch verbuttete Fischbestände oder fischfreie Gewässer, muss es geben, Natur sollte sollte eben nicht gleichförmig erscheinen.
 Aber ein Bestand passt sich halt an und der Wels ist vermutlich weniger das Problem, eine Problemquelle ist vielmehr jeder weiterer Fischbesatz.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was Du aber eigentlich aussagst, ist das auch die Ansiedlung bislang nicht vorkommender Arten unterbleiben sollte.
> Setz man das um in die Betrachtung von neu geschaffener Gewässer, ist zunächst jeder Besatz abzulehnen.:q
> 
> Das ist Unsinn. Neu geschaffene Gewässer, sofern sie nicht der Fischzucht dienen, entstehen aus Bodenabtragungen zu irgendwelchen Nutzungen. Meist Baggerlöcher oder Steinbrüche. In fast allen ist bereits ein eingefahrener Bestand vorhanden, wenn sie zur Nutzung durch Angler freigegeben werden. Und wenn nicht, kann man doch einen dem Gewässertyp entsprechenden Anfangsbesatz vornehmen. Wenn Du mir jetzt damit kommst, dass dann jede Art "gewässerfremd" sei, halte ich Dir vollständige Unwissenheit zu Gute. Grade Du solltest Wissen, welche Arten in welchen Gewässertyp gehören.
> ...



Ach so, wenn der Wels reingeschmissen wird, ist´s gut, aber alles weitere ist schlecht? Die Logik erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Somon (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Hallo,

Ökosysteme, also auch Wassersysteme, funktionieren in  einem relativen Gleichgewicht. Solange dieses Gleichgewicht stabil ist,  gibt es keine Möglichkeit das sich eine Tier- oder Fischart  überproportional ausbreiten kann. Tritt in diesem Gleichgewicht eine  Inbalance auf, schafft es die Tierart die auf diese auftretende Nische  besonders gut angepasst ist, sich plötzlich stark zu verbreiten. 

So  in diesem Beispiel des Wallers: es scheint durch eine (mir unbekannte)  Veränderung der Wassersysteme einen Vorteil für den Waller zu geben, der  sich eben in die nun eingetretene Veränderung besser einfügen kann.  Über die Gründe der Veränderung können wir nur spekulieren, aber  scheinbar hat es auch etwas mit dem Anstieg der Wassertemperaturen und  der kürzeren Vereisungszeiten zu tun. Auch ein Anstieg des  Futterangebotes ist zu vermmuten, wobei viele Gewässer durch unbedachte  Besatzmassnahmen mit einer hohen Diversität an Raubfischen klarkommen  müssen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier Zugang zu aktuellen Forschungsdaten zu dem Thema und kann mir mal einen Link zukommen lassen?

Summasummarum  werden wir als systemfremder Einflussfaktor diese Entwicklungen eines  Ökosystems kaum beeinflussen können. Jeder Angelverein oder -verband der  sich einbildet das Geschehen ernsthaft und dauerhaft verändern zu  können, sollte neben seinem biologisch- wissenschaftlichen Wissen auch  einmal seine philosophisch- ethische Sicht auf das Angeln hinterfragen.

Just my 50 Cent-

Danke und Grüssle- g.


----------



## angler1996 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

eh ihr euch die Nischl runter ruppt
 empfehle ich:
http://www.3sat.de/page/?source=/dokumentationen/166349/index.html
 da gibt's bezüglich Gewässerentwicklung interessante 
 Einblicke, besonders zur möglichen Geschwindigkeit und das in einer toten Region und nicht mitten in unserer Kulturlandschaft
 Gruß A.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ach so, wenn der Wels reingeschmissen wird, ist´s gut, aber alles weitere ist schlecht? Die Logik erschließt sich mir nicht.



Nein, aber das habe ich  doof geschrieben.
Eine angesiedelte Art wie der Wels kann sich nur entsprechend der Bedingungen im Gewässer entwickeln.

Richtig gefährlich wird es wenn wiederholt größere Besatzfische nachgesetzt werden, denn dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, das plötzlich viel zu viele große Raubfische im Gewässer sind.
Dem fetten Wels traue ich dann zu, verdammt lange durch zuhalten.
Der hat mehr Fett und ist auch weniger leicht zu fangen.
Bitter für seine Konkurrenten und sein Futter.

Da hilft es dann auch nichts Futterfisch oder neue Raubfische zu besetzen.

Aber das Problem ist dann weniger der Wels, als unbedachter wiederholter Besatz.
Man besetzt eben keine großen Raubfische, auch wenn das viele wünschen.
Vor allem besetzt man nicht massenhaft, nur um das Geld aus zu geben.#c

Aber bei Angesiedelten Fischen werden eben nur Fische groß wenn Futter und Konkurrenten das zulassen.

@Ralf 
Den Wels scheinst Du anders zu betrachten als weitere Arten.
Das ist es was mich immer wieder sticheln lässt, weil das eben viele so sehen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Die Unterschiede zum Hecht und Zander sind doch folgende:

-oft viel schwerer zu fangen als Hecht und Zander. 1+ Waller werden überwiegend von Wallerspezis gefangen. Ansonsten sinds eher Zufallsfänge trotz guter Bestände. Zufallsanbisse reißen aufgrund ungeeigneter Angelausrüstung oft ab.

- Gesetzgebung schützt den Waller besonders. Nachtangelverbote, Bootangelverbote, Köderverbote zur Besten Wallerzeit im Frühjahr.

- Waller fressen auch begehrte Angelfische wie gute Schleien, Satzkarpfen und Aale. Auch untermaßige Hechte und Zander können gefressen werden.

-Große Waller sind nur eingeschränkt verwertbar und aufgrund des hohen Alters oft stärker schadstoffbelastet.


Aus dem Grund sind Hechte und Zander bei den meisten Anglern viel beliebter. Einfacher mit Kunstködern oder toten Köderfischen vom Ufer aus zu beangeln. Aktive Zeit im Herbst und Winter, wenn die Gewässer krautfrei und es keine Köderverbote gibt.
Wer aber den Dreh auf Wels raus hat und entsprechend Zeit und Geld investiert, will auch die Bestände erhalten und sich nicht die eigenen Grundlagen zerstören. Dazu gehört nur die kleine Minderheit der Angler.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Können alles Gründe sein?
 Aber...



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> -Große Waller sind nur eingeschränkt verwertbar und aufgrund des hohen Alters oft stärker schadstoffbelastet.


 
 ...wohl kaum schlimmer als ein fetter alter Aal.
 Den aber wollen viele,....#c

 Ich bekomme den kaum durch den Hals und bekommen ist Er mir auch noch nie.
 Na der große Fischliebhaber bin ich so oder so nicht.

 Ich denke Ich kenne umgekehrt auch einen Grund warum ich seit fast 25 Jahren recht viel auf Wels fische.
 Das tue ich einerseits, auch um mir als G.W eine Übersicht zu schaffen.
 Aber...

 Man fängt ungleich weniger und hat ein Alibi gegen sich selbst, nicht sinnlos viele Fische zu angeln.
 Dann immer dieses Gefühl, jeden Augenblick kann etwas beißen.
  Bei jedem Biss aber bereitest Du dich und das Gerät vor, könnte ja sein, das es nun auf biegen und brechen geht.
 (oft sind es dann aber nur Aale oder Hechte) 

 Fängt man doch mal einen, braucht man sich auch kein schlechtes Gewissen zu machen, wenn man Ihn entnimmt.
 Entnimmt man Ihn aber nicht, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das er verendet ähnlich gering wie beim Karpfen.

 Und dankbare Abnehmer hatte ich immer, ist ja nicht so das Wels keine Liebhaber hätte.

 Wenn ich einen ähnlich heftigen Drill suche, bleibt eigentlich nur echtes Hochseeangeln.

 Da fehlt mir das Geld und die Zeit  und ich finde es zusätzlich auch noch langweiliger und werde auch Seekrank.
 Klar haben Hochseefische mehr Kraft, aber es fehlt Ihnen die Möglichkeit die Schnur an Hindernissen zu zerfetzen.
 Also eher eine sichere Sache wenn man nicht zu doof ist die Bremse zu bedienen.
 Als Uferangler oder vom Kajak, ist der Ausgang eines Welsdrills viel unsicherer, wenn denn tatschlich nach einigen Tagen mal einer an der Leine ist.

 Was das Fangen der Welse durch Spezialisten angeht,  oh ich kenne viele Angler, die schon große Welse beim Schleppen zum Biss brachten.
 Erstaunlich das sie die Dinger so selten raus bekommen. 
 Da fischen sie schon recht feste Schnüre und werden dann nach kurzer Zeit ungeduldig wie ein Anfänger.#q
 Dann dauert das eben 1-2 Stunden, na und?
 Vielleicht brauchten sie sonst ja noch nie so wirklich drillen.

 Einige Welsspezies scheinen das ja auch nicht zu mögen?
 Die Fischen dann vom Boot über Freiwasser, eine 70-80Kg Schnur, entsprechende Ruten und eben solche Rollen.
 Mit solchen Tragkräften fischt man im Meer auf tonnenschwere Haie.
 Geht auch anders, jeder Friedfischangler der öfter mit großen Karpfen zu tun hatte, wird wissen wie man drillt.
 Raubfischangler brauchen das ja meist nicht so...

 Bin nun abgeschweift, macht aber nichts, vielleicht wird dann ja der eine oder andere Wels mehr gelandet.
 Und vielleicht auch entnommen, weil fetter Wels, eben doch essbar ist.
 Fetten Aal nehmt Ihr ja auch mit.
 #h


----------



## Revilo62 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede zum Hecht und Zander sind doch folgende:
> Fang doch nicht mit den Unterschieden an, sondern mit den Übereinstimmungen
> - es sind Fische und es sind Raubfische
> - zusammen mit dem Hecht und auch mit dem Zander heimisch, zumindest in den meisten großen Flüssen
> ...


Es spricht vieles für den Waller, da wo er hingehört und angestammt ist.
Und nicht zu vergessen, über 200 Jahre Industrialisierung und damit die Nutzung der Flüsse als Kloake haben die Tiere überstanden und holen sich jetzt ihren angestammten Lebensraum zurück und das weitestgehend zeitgleich mit einem menschengemachten Phänomen, der Erderwärmung und dieses nutzt die Natur gnadenlos aus.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Hallo,

gehört zwar nicht unbedingt hierher, aber überschätzt den Fettgehalt von Fischen nicht. Der angeblich so fette Räucheraal  hat gerade mal die Kalorien einer durchschnittlichen (nicht fetten) Wurst.

Gten Appetit

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Es spricht vieles für den Waller, da wo er hingehört und angestammt ist.
> Und nicht zu vergessen, über 200 Jahre Industrialisierung und damit die Nutzung der Flüsse als Kloake haben die Tiere überstanden und holen sich jetzt ihren angestammten Lebensraum zurück und das weitestgehend zeitgleich mit einem menschengemachten Phänomen, der Erderwärmung und dieses nutzt die Natur gnadenlos aus.
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


 
 Du hast es super zusammengefasst.
Nur...
 Zitat"Schön für diejenigen, die noch ausgezeichnete Bestände an Zandern haben, dann frag ich mich nur, warum so gejammert wird, dass die Fänge seit Jahren rückläufig sind und sich der eine oder andere nach Holland oder Spanien verdrückt, zum Zanderangeln."

Wir neigen dazu den leckeren Zander zu verharmlosen.
 Der ist schon mal in beiden Ländern völlig fremd.


 Als ich das erste mal am Ebro auf Wels war wimmelte es dort von Fischen und Welsen, ein gefangener Zander war eine Sensation.
 Schon 2 Jahre später war es anders.
 Es wimmelte nicht mehr und Zander waren reichlich zu fangen.
 Noch 2 Jahre später war es fast einfacher Zander, als Köderfische für Welse zu fangen.

 So vielleicht sensibilisiert und neugierig ob Zander auch  Stämme bildeten habe ich es anders aufgenommen.
 Gesichert ist das der Zander westlich der Elbe völlig fremd ist und überall angesiedelt wurde.

 In der Elbe selbst war er aber einst auffallend selten und selbst an Oder war man so um 1930 stolz, nun nach Besatz auch Zander zu fangen.
 Da kann ich nur vermuten, das der harmlose Zander in Deutschland vermutlich eher völlig fremd war.
 Ähnliches wird auch von einigen Fachkräften wenigstens vermutet.


 Beim Wels aber ist es genau anders herum.
 Heimisch, in Oder, Elbe und Donau und im Rheingebiet ist es unklar.(Es ist halt seltsam wenn er im Oberlauf als heimisch gilt, in Holland stellenweise als heimisch betrachtet wird und im Mittellauf fremd sein soll)
 Fremd eher nur im Wesereinzugsgebiet.
 Dort aber nun auch schon seit über 50 Jahren vorhanden.

 Bleibt eigentlich nur zu sagen das "Schädling" ein Begriff der Nutzung nach Wünschen ist.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Je durchgängiger die Flüsse werden (wie auch von den Naturschutzverbänden der organisierten Angelfischer gefordert),



Nicht ganz richtig - die Forderung nach der Durchgängigkeit der Fliessgewässer ist eine EU-Richtlinie und bezieht sich auf alle Wanderfische... Die Angler helfen mit das ehemals hier heimische Fische wieder zuwandern.


Leider tut sich hier grade in der Lahn garnichts - der Bau der Fischtreppe Lahnstein wurde grade wieder verschoben und grade die Vereine an der Lahn tuen so als ob der Waller der Schädling Nummer eins ist...

Wenn ich aber mitbekomme das 
- in der JHV des Stadtverbandes Lahnstein beschlossen wird kein Besatz durchzuführen weil das mit dem Bestand die Natur  regeln würde (hätten zwei Vorstandsmitglieder so auf einer Tagung gelernt) und ein Kritiker ganz schnell mundtot gemacht wird
- es in drei Vereinen auf ca. 5km Flußstrecke ca. 500 Mitglieder (~200 Aktive) Mitglieder, viele Gastangler, Reichlich Kochtopfangler und KEINE Fangbeschränkung gibt bzw. diese nicht interessiert weiß ich wer da der wirkliche Schädling ist...

Ach ja.. Beim ACN gibt es auch ein Vereinsinternes "Wallerangeln" - ich glaube 2014 wurde ein Fisch gefangen (C&R), die meistens sitzen vorm Vereinsheim, haben zwar die Angelruten im Wasser, die Getränke und das Bier ist aber wichtiger...
Und ein "echter" Wallerangler ist da auch nicht dabei...


----------



## Lajos1 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Hallo,

also nach  meinem alten "Kosmos Naturführer; Unsere Süßwasserfische" Otto Schindler, Ausgabe von 1959 kommt der Zander in ganz Mitteleuropa, östlich bis Rußland, südlich bis Norditalien, sowie in salzarmen Teilen der Ostsee, besonders in den Haffen, vor.
Im südlichen Skandinavien wurde er eingeführt. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also nach meinem alten "Kosmos Naturführer; Unsere Süßwasserfische" Otto Schindler, Ausgabe von 1959 kommt der Zander in ganz Mitteleuropa, östlich bis Rußland, südlich bis Norditalien, sowie in salzarmen Teilen der Ostsee, besonders in den Haffen, vor.
> Im südlichen Skandinavien wurde er eingeführt.
> ...



Der gute Otto.
Das ist ein Fischbestimmungsbuch für Angler.

Nimmt man sich Zeit findet man heute im Netz vieles, was sich früher in seltenen Fachbüchern versteckte.

Was die Verbreitung durch den Menschen betrifft, wird man vieles nicht mehr mit Sicherheit belegen können.
Aber Fisch war teuer, es gab keine Kühlung, also wurde der sicher möglichst lebend transportiert.
Der Handel ist halt sehr erfinderisch, wenn Kunden für Ihre Wünsche bereit sind viel Geld zu zahlen. 
Das ist heute so und das wird auch früher so gewesen sein.

So auf die Schnelle fand ich nur 2 Dinge.
Sollte aber beweisen das selbst die Elbe als westliche Verbreitungsgrenze des Zanders gar nicht als gesichert feststeht.
(Aber, auch als Heimat des Welses ist sie ebenso unsicher|bigeyes)


 Quelle:https://www.bfn.de/fileadmin/MDB/documents/service/skript_279.pdf​ Seiten 18/19.​ ​ "Ähnliches kann auch für​ den Zander gelten. Zwar wird allgemein das Elbe-Einzugsgebiet als westliche Verbreitungsgrenze der​ Art gesehen, aber umfangreiche historische Recherchen ergaben keinen Nachweis der Art im​Sächsischen Elbeabschnitt vor dem 16. Jahrhundert (FÜLLNER et al. 2005)."


 Ursprüngliche Verbreitung in Thüringen​ Historische Quellen für Thüringen gibt es zum​ Zander keine. Der erste und einzige schriftliche​ Nachweis vor 1900 stammt aus dem Jahre 1889​ Alles in allem ein ganz spannender Bereich, auch mal in alten, oder Fach- Quellen zu stöbern.​ Vieles ist online zu finden, aber auch alte Bücher finden sich online zu kaufen.​


----------



## Brummel (9. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

@Ralle24 & gründler, #6#6

100% Zustimmung zu Euren Meinungen, und das nicht nur in diesem Thema sondern seit über einem Jahrzehnt AB! 
Leider erscheint es mir mit zunehmendem Alter immer "sinnfreier" sich zu bestimmten Themen noch zu äußern, soviel Zeit aufzubringen kann sich kaum jemand heutzutage noch leisten.... 

mfG  Torsten |wavey:


----------



## Lajos1 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Hallo Bernd2000,

zur ursprünglichen Heimat des Welses habe ich eine eigene, wissenschaftlich nicht abgesicherte Theorie. Das heutige Schwarze Meer war bis vor etwa 10000 Jahren ein großer Binnensee (Süßwasser), bis, bedingt durch das Ansteigen des Meeresspiegels, das heutige Mittelmeer am Bosporus durchbrach und das Schwarze Meer zu dem machte was es heute ist. Bis dahin lebte der Wels als eine endemische Art in dem Binnensee und verlegte dann seinen Lebensraum, bedingt durch den zunehmenden Salzgehalt in die dort einmündenden Flüsse. Das erklärte auch, dass der Wels bei uns eigentlich (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, die durch möglicherweise frühe Besatzmassnahmen entstanden sind) im Donauraum heimisch ist bzw. war.
Wie gesagt, meine eigene Theorie mag sie nun stimmen oder nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Das erklärte auch, dass der Wels bei uns eigentlich (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, die durch möglicherweise frühe Besatzmassnahmen entstanden sind) im Donauraum heimisch ist bzw. war.
> Wie gesagt, meine eigene Theorie mag sie nun stimmen oder nicht.
> 
> Petri Heil
> ...


 
 Du denkst wenigstens nach.

 Aber Einspruch.
Der Wels fehlte im Mittelmeerraum.
 Es gab zwar Welse in Griechenland, das aber sind nicht die bei Uns.
 Im Po sollen sie vor etwa 80 Jahren angesiedelt worden sein.
 In Frankreich erst später und im Ebro so um 1970.

 Umgekehrt besiedelt der Wels auch weite Teile Osteuropas und von Asien, teilweise aber in unterschiedlichen ähnlichen Arten.

 Wie also gelangten sie nach der Eiszeit bis in die Ostsee, sicher nicht durch das Mittelmeer.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Hallo Bernd2000,

genau klären wird sich das mit dem Ursprungsgebiet wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lassen. Das Fehlen im Mittelmeerraum ließe sich erklären, dass die Welse nicht in das stark salzhaltige Wasser gezogen sind.
Das Vorkommen in Teilen der Ostsee - es hat mit Sicherheit einige Veränderungen in der ausgehenden Eiszeit bei den Flüssen, auch bei deren Fliessrichtung gegeben. Aber wie gesagt, nur meine private Theorie.
Zum möglichen Vorkommen im Rhein habe ich leichte Zweifel; Ausonius erwähnt in seiner Mosella (um 371 geschrieben) den Wels nicht und ein Fisch, den es im Rhein gegeben hat, den müsste es auch in der Mosel geben. Da er ja sogar den Gründling erwähnt, dürfte er, falls vorkommend, den Wels kaum übersehen haben.
Aber wie gesagt, genau klären lässt sich das kaum mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Der Waller - ein "Schädling" wird bekämpft*

Nein so richtig klären wird sich das nie lassen.
Vor allem weil es nicht nur eine Eiszeit sondern gleich viele waren und dazwischen immer auch noch Warm und Kaltzeiten lagen.
Unsere Tierwelt ist an so einen Wechsel sicher sehr gut angepasst.

Aber den Weg ums Mittelmeer kannst du ausschließen.
Dort findest Du viele ganz besondere Fischarten, eben weil der Austausch so schwer war.
 Auch über die Donau und Rhein scheint es für viele Fische nicht möglich zu sein über die Alpen zu gelangen.
(Heute haben Wir für sie ja einen Weg geschaffen, Grundeln und Co)

Betrachte lieber die Flüsse, die in Ost und Nordsee einmünden.
War diese Richtung durchs Eis blockiert, suchten sie sich andere Fließrichtungen.
Diese https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urstromtal kann man heute noch sehen.

Zeitweise sollen in früheren Eiszeiten, Oder, Elbe, Weser, Ems, Rhein und weitere gemeinsam im Ärmelkanal gemündet haben.
Bei der letzten Eiszeit drang das Eis nicht so weit vor, nur etwa bis zur Elbe.
Trotzdem könnte ich mir vorstellen, das da dann zeitweise auch Wasser in Richtung Kaspisches oder schwarzes Meer abfloss.
Dort scheint es immer Rückzugsraum für wärmeliebende Fische gegeben zu haben, wie die Arten dort zeigen.

Später änderten sich dann die Fließrichtungen vielleicht wieder, weil Eis abschmolz, sich das Land hob oder lediglich das Wasser sich neue Wege erschuf.

So kann man viele Verbreitungsgrenzen versuchen zu verstehen, aber der Faktor Mensch oder Zufälle sind unberechenbar.

Einge Fischarten lassen sich ja feucht und kühl, noch lange am Leben erhalten. 
 Der einfachste Weg Fisch nicht verderben zu lassen, ist halt wenn der Fisch noch lebt.
Der Einfachste Weg größere Mengen zu transportieren ist ein Boot.
Kippt das dann um.....sind die Fische frei.
Gehandelt und getauscht wird sicher schon seit Jahrtausenden und eine fremde Fischart war sicher immer begehrt.


----------

